# March 26 March for Alternative - LIVE INFO SHARE



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Thread for sharing info - between those in different parts of the march and those urbz watching the media.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

@March26March reporting on Twitter that *Westminster Station* and *Hungerford Bridge* closed - go east as Victoria Embankment Packed.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

this is the front of the march just now, at the Embankment, people going back as far as St Paul's

http://yfrog.com/h8y4iwkj


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Police has big roit shields next to the cabinet office! Not your small ones... hidden..


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Brilliant.

ETA I meant Weeps' post, not LSB's.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh can you lot go around in circles like them pro fox hunter did some years ago???


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Copper on defending kettling.

Prentis from Unison on.

BBC reporter with plumb in gob fixated on talking about "other elements".


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 26, 2011)

Ed Balls getting hassled by some bloke going on about "paedophile rings" on BBC new channel a moment ago.
On the march with his wife (Yvette Cooper of course), kids & Harriet Harman apparently. Milliband not on the march.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Police has big roit shields next to the cabinet office! Not your small ones... hidden..


 
Hidden where?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

@March26March 

Please don't try and join the march from the front by coming down Northumberland Ave. It's full on the Embankment. Move down Strand.

Very crowded at front. Head for Blackfriars.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> @March26March
> 
> Please don't try and join the march from the front by coming down Northumberland Ave. It's full on the Embankment. Move down Strand.
> 
> Very crowded at front. Head for Blackfriars.



are you there Steely?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> are you there Steely?



No. At home oop North. Lots of windows open on my PC.

http://socialcam.com/v/2D8rEllK


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC

Difficult to gauge how many people are here, but the numbers are huge


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

I think behind the "street furnishing" i.e. bomb barrier or next to the cabinet office building...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> No. At home oop North. Lots of windows open on my PC.
> 
> http://socialcam.com/v/2D8rEllK


 

ah right.  Never heard of that website  

Looks good though, right in the thick of things


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> I think behind the "street furnishing" i.e. bomb barrier or next to the cabinet office building...


 
Ah I see.  Are they stopping everyone walk on that side of the concrete "street furnishing" then?


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2011)

Just saw Billy Bragg at the front (on BBC News 24).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 26, 2011)

It is off. They are moving.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Police estimate 450,000


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Just seen pics on News24. Looks fucking awesome, in the proper sense of the word.

And they don't look like a bunch of anarchist trouble-makers to me.

They're US.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Police estimate 450,000


 
Police estimates always differ wildly to what protestors' estimates are


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Just seen pics on News24. Looks fucking awesome, in the proper sense of the word.
> 
> And they don't look like a bunch of anarchist trouble-makers to me.
> 
> They're US.



Like to see the police start bashing all those OAPs, wheelchair users and kids  

Think the police are going to have to be a bit better behaved on this one


----------



## Lakina (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck everyone! I wish i was there with you.  Stick it to them!


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Police estimates always differ wildly to what protestors' estimates are



Is the pope, bears in woods etc


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Like to see the police start bashing all those OAPs, wheelchair users and kids
> 
> Think the police are going to have to be a bit better behaved on this one


 
They'll wait until later, when all the coaches have gone, and attack some stragglers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Geri said:


> They'll wait until later, when all the coaches have gone, and attack some stragglers.


 
I'd give it 'til maybe 6.00pm(ish)!


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC reporter: "Some people have even brought their children."


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Like to see the police start bashing all those OAPs, wheelchair users and kids
> 
> Think the police are going to have to be a bit better behaved on this one


 
The police never would have gone for the main march. Watch out what happens with the breakaway and feeder marches.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

audiotech said:


> BBC reporter: "Some people have even brought their children."



Shocking.  Did he mention some people are wheelchairs users as well and some are OAPs?  

(Which reminds me of a comment in the Daily Mail the other day after a DLA story.  One of the comments was asking how people on DLA are managing to go to the protest as they're obviously not *that* disabled)


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Shocking.  Did he mention some people are wheelchairs users as well and some are OAPs?


 
Not a 'him', but some female reporter who it's clear by her comments views demonstrations through distorted lenses, probably supplied by police opticians.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Police estimate 450,000



In stark contrast to earlier estimates suggesting 100,000.  The Guardian (11 hours ago)



> Police sources, normally cautious about estimating numbers, said last night they were braced for up to 300,000 people to join the march – far higher than previous forecasts from TUC organisers.
> 
> More than 800 coaches and at least 10 trains have been chartered to bring people to the capital from as far afield as Cornwall and Inverness.


----------



## FiFi (Mar 26, 2011)

audiotech said:


> BBC reporter: "Some people have even brought their children."


 
Obviously a man with the same attitude as my local union organiser 

Have a great time everyone


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC still reporting 100,000.


----------



## albionism (Mar 26, 2011)

anyone know a website where i can view live news of this?


----------



## Mitre10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Completely O/T but I never realised it was possible to charter a train - how would you go about that?? Can you actually request a train on a route be only available for your own personal use? Do you have to buy all the tickets for that journey?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> BBC still reporting 100,000.





Police chief expecting trouble off the feeder groups.  Covering themselves already then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Mitre10 said:


> Completely O/T but I never realised it was possible to charter a train - how would you go about that?? Can you actually request a train on a route be only available for your own personal use? Do you have to buy all the tickets for that journey?


 
Yeah, I was a bit baffled by that as well.  I've no idea how you do it

Oh, you can!

*Chartering a Train*

http://www.trainhire.co.uk/?gclid=CMzp2rqY7KcCFUFC4QoduCB4Zw


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

albionism said:


> anyone know a website where i can view live news of this?



I've given up on BBC news. The reporter is a pain. Trying sky. I don't expect much.

http://news.sky.com/skynews


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

audiotech said:


> I've given up on BBC news. The reporter is a pain. Trying sky. I don't expect much.
> 
> http://news.sky.com/skynews


 
I think with the last protest I preferred Sky


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't forget, people unable to attend. Good email addresses here:

http://virtualgherkin.blogspot.com/2011/03/first-chairbourne-division.html

Bombard them. Tell them no to cuts.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

There's the 'armchair army' too on facebook with an email campaign.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_146591818737668&ap=1


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

im going straight to oxford street... - 2.00pm Simultaneous occupations of tax dodgers and banks the length of Oxford Street - 3.30pm Gather at Oxford Circus ready for a mass occupation of a top secret target < should be a good turnout for that


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes minx they are blocking the street on that side as well frencing and heavy sand bags holding the fence in place so if you want to take them on you have to be the hulk! The police are in numbers and defending statues etc, anyway I don't think anyone in ten downing streets apart from some Gophers hobnobbing  people at the door.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 26, 2011)

At Green Park waiting fr march. So far maybe 100 people and more stewards than fuzz


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

ska invita said:


> im going straight to oxford street... - 2.00pm Simultaneous occupations of tax dodgers and banks the length of Oxford Street - 3.30pm Gather at Oxford Circus ready for a mass occupation of a top secret target



*Top* secret eh?


----------



## Mitre10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I was a bit baffled by that as well.  I've no idea how you do it
> 
> Oh, you can!
> 
> ...


 

I'm now having one of those  moments where I realise that I posted a question on a forum when a simple google could have answered my question.

Cheers though Minnie!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Yes minx they are blocking the street on that side as well frencing and heavy sand bags holding the fence in place so if you want to take them on you have to be the hulk! The police are in numbers and defending statues etc, anyway I don't think anyone in ten downing streets apart from some Gophers hobbing people at the door.


 
Has Winston Churchill got police protection?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Mitre10 said:


> I'm now having one of those  moments where I realise that I posted a question on a forum when a simple google could have answered my question.
> 
> Cheers though Minnie!!


 
The excitement of the march is addling your brain


----------



## creak (Mar 26, 2011)

Fucking BBC get the director of the Tax Dodgers Alliance in for a good five minutes of the usual bullshit. Stay with BBC or move to Sky, what a choice. FFS.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

The whole Parliment Square blocked off! See BBC Live 24 hour news then you see what I mean.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> The whole Parliment Square blocked off! See BBC Live 24 hour news then you see what I mean.


 
BBC24 is now on Libya


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

we on BBC 24 again... well... maybe not what happen elsewhere then??


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Livecam on Trafalgar Square

http://www.camvista.com/england/london/trafsq.php3


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Livecam on Trafalgar Square
> 
> http://www.camvista.com/england/london/trafsq.php3


 

Give it a few hours and I bet you that won't be working


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky have just said "according to the BBC, there's around 400,000 on the march"


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

The view from the street:


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh joy ed balls.. on the BBC24..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Are Charles and Camilla going to join in today?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

what happening the march has seem to had slowed... ha they moving..


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome image of part of the march.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomwills/5561050204/lightbox/


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Am on a ridiculously held up train, first signal then point failures from redhill. Anyone got any idea of best place to head to from London bridge? Be there in 30 hopefully. Will we catch the march if we just head towards bank?


----------



## flickerx (Mar 26, 2011)

s feeder march stopped at main demo at w m bridge intersection with large crowd


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

boo me if you like but it won't make one bit of differents it's only been organised by the state to keep them pesky students from give coppers big overtime pay and anyone like I said before they aren't there...


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Dan U the Queue still big so you maybe able to join the end of the march unless you where planning to head for one of the feeder marches... watch the BBC news..


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Awesome image of part of the march.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomwills/5561050204/lightbox/


 
that's a great picture.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Dan U the Queue still big so you maybe able to join the end of the march unless you where planning to head for one of the feeder marches... watch the BBC news..



I'm on a train so can't watch news but cheers


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

flickerx said:


> s feeder march stopped at main demo at w m bridge intersection with large crowd



Report that Police blocked Westminster Bridge but gave way.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Am on a ridiculously held up train, first signal then point failures from redhill. Anyone got any idea of best place to head to from London bridge? Be there in 30 hopefully. Will we catch the march if we just head towards bank?



Back end of march still has people joining it from South Bank. 

ETA Blackfriars best place to join.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Mitch Benn whining non-stop on twitter about people taking children on marches.  Twat.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Policemen with "I heart the NHS" stickers.

http://twitpic.com/4dhe99


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC headline at 1 'tens of thousands'


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

weepiper said:


> BBC headline at 1 'tens of thousands'


 
I know. How fucking long can they keep up the bullshit?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Back end of march still has people joining it from South Bank.
> 
> ETA Blackfriars best place to join.


 
Cheers!


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

They said quarter of a million on BBC a few minutes ago


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> They said quarter of a million on BBC a few minutes ago


 
E2A: ahhh Union claims


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

good interview with a couple of people from Coventry on BBC just now


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

I think the poor protestors at Hyde Park should go around again  looks boring there.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

Marchers inflating numbers?....one says 1 million, next fella has to up his game....2 million he reckons


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

Lady marching being interviewed now on BBC News just said there is "over a million ppl here."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Policemen with "I heart the NHS" stickers.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/4dhe99



Course he does.  He may need them if he gets hit by a flying missile


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

lol at Horse!!!!! The wooden Horse outside Ten Downing Street!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

Someone has made a giant (trojan?) horse!


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

McDonalds occupied


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Strumpet said:


> Someone has made a giant (trojan?) horse!


 
Pictures please.  (I'm watching Monk)


----------



## partyzan (Mar 26, 2011)

Strumpet said:


> Someone has made a giant (trojan?) horse!


 
...and it appears to have stopped the march outside Downing Street


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Which Mc Donalds??? the whitehall one???


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry Minnie, am just watching BBC News. Its gone now.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

It's now moved on sadly ...


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

'small groups of _black-clad youths_ have been seen filtering off the march towards Oxford St'


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Which Mc Donalds??? the whitehall one???


 
Leicester Sq.  Small BB contingent off down towards Soho by the looks of Sky.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Which Mc Donalds??? the whitehall one???


 

Leicester Square according to caption on the picture


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

weepiper said:


> 'small groups of _black-clad youths_ have been seen filtering off the march towards Oxford St'



Oh well, if they're wearing black, they *must* be trouble


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

ska invita said:


> im going straight to oxford street... - 2.00pm Simultaneous occupations of tax dodgers and banks the length of Oxford Street - 3.30pm Gather at Oxford Circus ready for a mass occupation of a top secret target < should be a good turnout for that


 
BBC--Numbers of black clad youths breaking off from the march heading towards Oxford St

Plan foiled


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Last Hours:

Black bloc is breaking away down Northumberland ave


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

Sit in protest at Shaftsbury Avenue


----------



## mango5 (Mar 26, 2011)

Trojan Horse pic
golightly saw it in Camberwell this morning on the way into town


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

mango5 said:


> Trojan Horse pic
> golightly saw it in Camberwell this morning on the way into town


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

RedPepper:



> Anarchist bloc just passed thru Trafalgar Sq. Arrived as only 200 or so but drew about 500 ppl from the Sq as they went.



500


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

huge black and red flag. Dropped from a roof leiscester square


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

piccys which Building McDonalds??


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Spotted Charlie Veitch of the 'Love Police', with megaphone, directing his 'revolution'. Heading up Shaftesbury Avenue. Very apt, as his actions are pure theatre.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Jon Warren:

Large black bloc breaking away up Regent St towards Oxford Circus


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw the anarchists going up through trafalgar square with a sound system on a handcart - couple of very tiny paint bombs on the way. Not sure what happened after though, those kids run much faster than me.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

on the BBC!!!!!


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2011)

This is exciting!


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Oxford street everyone!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


>




I hope they're not planning on kicking off where all the kids/wheelchair users/OAPs are


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't follow this at all yet. My shitty telly doesn't work in the cold and my heating is broken until my neighbour comes round and fixes it for the umpteenth time.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Boo the boring TUC march... if people are near there then my advise is to follow the sound of the Helicopter...


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC:

We can see they're carrying red and black flags, but they don't seem to have anything that identifies them as part of any particular movement or organisation.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

Taxpayer's Alliance WANKER


----------



## creak (Mar 26, 2011)

FFS, why are they replaying this interview?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Who's that lot up New Bond Street?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

accord the the BBC they are near Bond Street...


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

creak said:


> FFS, why are they replaying this interview?


 
What, on state-run television you mean?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh God the "Big Union Speech!"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> accord the the BBC they are near Bond Street...


 
Who?  The whole march in general or one particular group?


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Breaking through police lines on Regents St

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...148194&Signature=lKKsI7ibRo+Oarm13p2ZjMpCAkU=


----------



## creak (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> What, on state-run television you mean?


 
Fair point. I shouldn't expect better tbh


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Boo the boring TUC march... if people are near there then my advise is to follow the sound of the Helicopter...



Due hold the people on that march with similar contempt?


----------



## partyzan (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I hope they're not planning on kicking off where all the kids/wheelchair users/OAPs are



So is 'kicking off' the sole activity of the young and able bodied?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh God "Ed Millband"


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

Libyan telly reporting the mass protest in London is because of the bombings there!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

partyzan said:


> So is 'kicking off' the sole activity of the young and able bodied?


 
Who said I was talking about the young and able-bodied?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah Oxford Circus the rerun of a May Day demo some years ago..


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Finally made it to the back of the march. Of anyone else is as stupidly late as me then embankment by the original start point is the place to go atm


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

TSG and riot cops heading to Oxford St/Regent St area


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2011)

The crowd is fucking huge - easily over 100k. This is easily one of the biggest marches I've ever been on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Strumpet said:


> Libyan telly reporting the mass protest in London is because of the bombings there!


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2011)

Pic from earlier


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

editor said:


> The crowd is fucking huge - easily over 100k. This is easily one of the biggest marches I've ever been on.


 
How's it compare to the Poll Tax Protest?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

editor said:


> Pic from earlier


 
Looking forward to lots of funny banner pics btw


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

you with the black and able body march???  oh someone storm the stage and kick the Labour party into touch...


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Brendan Barber: 'Cameron if you want to meet the big society come down to Hyde Park.'


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

BB walking around and around. Merry dance. Great stuff.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 26, 2011)

OOOH FUCK, KICKING OFF!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

small kick-off with the black-clad youths there


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

fight fight fight


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Kicking off already.  Missiles being hurled at police.  Not sure whether they're flour bombs.  Bit of burning material somewhere by a window.  (Outside Top Shop)

Flour bomb is in fact paint


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

oh topman they are attacking...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Topshop. OMG PAINT etc

BBC "This is much more disorganised". Well....duh.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 26, 2011)

scuffles


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

go down the road there's a McD place


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Topshop. OMG PAINT etc
> 
> BBC "This is much more disorganised". Well....duh.


 
Disorganised kicking off.  Shocking


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

The police have occupied TopShop


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Disorganised kicking off.  Shocking



It's like THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THE RULES!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

get moving or you be kettled...


----------



## strung out (Mar 26, 2011)

those two hooded chaps behind the police undercover cops?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> The police have occupied TopShop


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

The 'breakaway group' giving the press the images they desire.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> those two hooded chaps behind the police undercover cops?


 
must be surely


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

They weren't treating him ffs, they were cuffing him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's like THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT THE RULES!


 
Exactly.  It's far too early for a start.  I'm meant to be doing stuff today but now I'm glued to the box.  They could have at least waited 'til I finished doing stuff


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Exactly.  It's far too early for a start.  I'm meant to be doing stuff today but now I'm glued to the box.  They could have at least waited 'til I finished doing stuff





Black-clad youths best be off somewhere else, sharpish. Hope they've got a lot of targets.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Protesters inside shop???


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Last Hours:

Now on eastcastle st. Several thousand on the break away


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Reports of Italian anarchists with the bloc.  International solidarity ftw.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

TSG squad heading south down Great Titchfield St


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Black-clad youths best be off somewhere else, sharpish. Hope they've got a lot of targets.


 
Elsewhere on this march, Ben Ando is in Whitehall and reports that the river of people just keeps on coming


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2011)

8 vans riot cops going east down Oxford street from ox circus now.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

ohh they are on the move again...


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

going past roit vans come on people at Hyde Park!


----------



## grit (Mar 26, 2011)

Keep seeing those two undercovers hanging around behind the police line


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC describing them as Socialist Workers Party and anarchists. OMG RUN AWAY!


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

telly finally working, sky blabbing about 'ammonia filled lightbulbs.'


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

lol


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

If you're reading this butchers, England 229-6, Sri Lanka 68-0.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

But strangely no smell of ammonia reported by the Sky reporter who is there?

A "favourite tactic" according to the police spokesman on Sky? Since when?


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

loltweet: Police Federation marching in Oxford Street have accidentally kettled themselves


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2011)

I can definitely smell something ammonia like here in Oxford Circus. Not much else happening though.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

lsjsn:

Lloyds has been occupied. Protesters are dancing around outside.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> loltweet: Police Federation marching in Oxford Street have accidentally kettled themselves


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I can definitely smell something ammonia like here in Oxford Circus. Not much else happening though.


 
It's probably some anarchists socks...some of em have right bad feet so I hear

Fuck I wish I was there!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

what's lsjsn?


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I can definitely smell something ammonia like here in Oxford Circus. Not much else happening though.


 
Could be wee.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

ammonia. does it send you to sleep??


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I can definitely smell something ammonia like here in Oxford Circus. Not much else happening though.



A lot of Qap's who've had their hair permed for the occasion perhaps?


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Fuck I wish I was there!


Aye.  



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> what's lsjsn?


London student journalism something network


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2011)

A pedal powered tank has just gone past Downing Street playing the Dambusters!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

editor said:


> A pedal powered tank has just gone past Downing Street playing the Dambusters!





*switches over to BBC*


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

No reports of snooker balls as yet?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Reports of filth with no numbers.

For a change.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Via Sukey:
Kicking off at cambridge circus. Blows exchanged between police #fit team and protesters


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 26, 2011)

> RT @RichNeville: The police won't be keen to arrest people, as they'll have to add them all as guests on the census. #march26" > Brilliant!



LOL


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> ammonia. does it send you to sleep??



A budget speech by Gideon Osborne does.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> ammonia. does it send you to sleep??



It's not the opposite of insomnia, you know.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck, all urbans, I'll be down to crack some plod skull when the cricket's finished!


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

HSBC Charing Cross redecorated


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Good banner


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

"Container being used to break into bank."


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Last Hours:

Cop vans being attacked


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice shot of a copper who got a direct hit in the face with a paint or flour bomb.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Condemnation of anarchist bother across Twitter. Fuck that. Well done to them. Why is their protest worth less than anyone else's?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Blimey, it's early yet.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL BBC at TopShop: "And look over here! A broken window...and a cracked one over there!"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Blimey, it's early yet.


 
I already said that.  Inconsiderate bastards  

Meant to be going out.  aarrgh


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Brilliant tweet:

"I would like to state that I, an anarchist, am marching with my union"


----------



## binka (Mar 26, 2011)

surprised to see the bbc reporter on oxford street actually mention the issue of tax avoidance as to why topshop has been targeted.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Condemnation of anarchist bother across Twitter. Fuck that. Well done to them. Why is their protest worth less than anyone else's?


 
Maybe because they make the streets look untidy with all their paintwork


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

The BBC reporting's generally fucking clueless though.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Undercover police reportedly dealt with the breakaway group outside topshop, knew who they were looking for, grabbed them and "took them away".


----------



## grit (Mar 26, 2011)

Whats the point of the ammonia?


----------



## binka (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> The BBC reporting's generally fucking clueless though.


 
yeah definitelty switching between bbc and sky cant decide which to stick with tbh


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Raar.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

Good interview with a couple of pensioners on Sky News at mo. Theyre talking great sense and handling the daft reporter well


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

grit said:


> Whats the point of the ammonia?


 
You've never been near an ammonia leak then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> Reports of Italian anarchists with the bloc.  International solidarity ftw.



I found a picture of one of them 








> Joe, an Italian living in London, prepares to join the march organised by the TUC


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Piers Morgan has tweeted his disapproval of the DA.  *sad face*


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

Best placard so far: 'there are two things I don't like about nick clegg: his face'   Lol.


----------



## grit (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> You've never been near an ammonia leak then?


 
google has revealed all, its essentially a home made tear gas?


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Strumpet said:


> Best placard so far: 'there are two things I don't like about nick clegg: his face'   Lol.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Policeman's face totally covered in paint/flour 

Another cop has just picked up a firework/flare and put it down a drain

Take it these pictures are from earlier?


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

TUC guy gave a good account of himself there.  I'd have been tempted to punch the bbc interviewer square in the face but he made his points calmly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

James Delingpole tweet:

"Surely the RAF could afford to divert one Typhoon from Libya for a humanitarian strike on Hyde Park?"


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

Lots of masked up youth here in picadilly


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Police lines forming up for a kettle at Piccadilly Circus apparently.  Split and run ffs.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2011)

We haven't made it to Trafalgar Square yet! Very lively and peaceful crowd in good humour. But they don't like the Tories and LibDems very much


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

Loud bangs and paint bombs and a helicopter


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 26, 2011)

> The #26march -ers are already calling the #march26 -ers 'splitters'. The Left can't even unite around a bloody hashtag.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

The 'breakaway group' is fucking huge


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Lots of masked up youth here in picadilly


 

Is it easy typing whilst wearing your mask Quimmy?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

editor said:


> We haven't made it to Trafalgar Square yet! Very lively and peaceful crowd in good humour. But they don't like the Tories and LibDems very much


 
Blimey.  What time did you join the march?


----------



## flickerx (Mar 26, 2011)

bhs other shops around oxford st blockaded by small groups of circle a and uncut people


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

> One protester using a loudspeaker reacts angrily against people running in and out of shops sporadically. He said: “Let’s make a fucking stand you cunts.”



http://lsjsn.wordpress.com/


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> The 'breakaway group' is fucking huge


 
Where is it? Although I haven't got off embankment yet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Heading towards Green Park.  That's a big group


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

From FB - BEST banner yet!


----------



## binka (Mar 26, 2011)

im not a cockney so dont know the geography but ive just realised its the boat race today is that part of the thames anywhere near the march?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Targetting another building.  Can't see what it is though

RITZ HOTEL


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> The 'breakaway group' is fucking huge


 
just now the bbc woman said tiny, but changed her tune looking at the latest pics


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Ritz Hotel lol


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 26, 2011)

Ta SI, game over now really.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm
Wearing my black hoodie
fucking up the Ritz


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

hehe. normally we just shake our fists as we go past the ritz... good work.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

binka said:


> im not a cockney so dont know the geography but ive just realised its the boat race today is that part of the thames anywhere near the march?


 
No


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Ta, game over now really.


 
Aye. Having a good one butchers?


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Taxpayers alliance = cunts.  'They've managed to get a big protest out but only represent a tiny section of society'


----------



## cantsin (Mar 26, 2011)

on the Beeb  a tax Dodgers Alliance clown talks about the need for cuts,as  pictures in the background showing masked up protestors attacking the Ritz....

no mention of Vodphone/Topshop etc, obviously


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

matthew sinclair needs disemboweling.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Heading towards Green Park.  That's a big group


 
At the ritz


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Aye. Having a good one butchers?


 
I am, having a little breather now.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Taxpayers alliance = cunts.  'They've managed to get a big protest out but only represent a tiny section of society'



This. Wished I had the magical power to reach down my electronic tube and bitchslap that twat.


----------



## cantsin (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> James Delingpole tweet:
> 
> "Surely the RAF could afford to divert one Typhoon from Libya for a humanitarian strike on Hyde Park?"


 
he's very hardcore Delingpole, always the big man on Twitter etc


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

TSG reported moving on the Ritz


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

some joker on twitter said:
			
		

> stennymad Attacking the Ritz Hotel doesn't help your cause, makes it looks like a class war. Show anger against banks


ffs


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

cantsin said:


> he's very hardcore Delingpole, always the big man on Twitter etc


 aren't we all?


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> This. Wished I had the magical power to reach down my electronic tube and bitchslap that twat.


 
I haven't heard a single pro-cuts person that I haven't wanted to stove their teeth right in


----------



## sivoodoo (Mar 26, 2011)

Im loving all this, great forum, funny, top comments, Im having a great time all from the comfort of my anarchist armchair, just about to piss in a light bulb and throw it indiscriminately! wish i was there!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

sivoodoo said:


> Im loving all this, great forum, funny, top comments, Im having a great time all from the comfort of my anarchist armchair, just about to piss in a light bulb and throw it indiscriminately! wish i was there!


 
I wish you were there too.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

lol @ siv! me too. flicking between the cricket and the rioting


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I wish you were there too.



You not down there, SteelI?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

X26 Radio playing NWA's "Fuck Tha Police" 

E2A: X26 Radio reported a kick -off supreme at the Ritz.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just saw a traffic cone bouncing off a coppers head lol


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

Somewhat inevitable.


----------



## partyzan (Mar 26, 2011)

The media would have us believe that those attending the main demo disagree with the actions of the anarchos in the breakaway group, but a massive cheer went up in a section of the march when they heard about the banks and the Ritz being attacked.


----------



## sivoodoo (Mar 26, 2011)

One copper had come dressed for the occasion, sporting white face paint!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

2 new posters on here


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> You not down there, SteelI?


 
Nah. Up North with the bairns. Hence I started the thread. Bit of info sharing might come in handy later.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC finally saying various shops being targetted due to non-payment of taxes


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

@SI   Yeah, good work fella. I reckon I'll pop down later, gonna wait see what happens and then go smash some shit up when it gets dark


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 26, 2011)

the bbc guy at top shop seems at pains to keep mentioning the tax avoidance


----------



## cantsin (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> aren't we all?


 
he's particularly out there - sneery, provocative, weedy looking class-antagonist posho - the sort you really hope comes unstuck some fine day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Parliament Square reporting still no end in sight of the marchers.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 2 new posters on here



Indeed  Good to be here, Minnie - looks like Urban75 is a good gaff.

Hi to all of ya


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Mass of riot police moving down park lane w/ shields reported


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Indeed  Good to be here, Minnie - looks like Urban75 is a good gaff.
> 
> Hi to all of ya


 
It's a very good gaff.  Welcome


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yay, Ace of Spades!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Urban75, legendary home of the "baby-eating anarchists"


----------



## sivoodoo (Mar 26, 2011)

ACE OF SPADES playing at Hyde Park, Excellent, that will get the old ladies going!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky news in Cambridge Square.  Smoke bombing and painting police vans.  Not sure if that's earlier footage though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Urban75, legendary home of the "baby-eating anarchists"


 
and newbie-eating anarchists


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Police van is looking very pretty now with all the different colours


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky woman going on about "anti globalisation types" who "rock up" at protests like this.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Is there a group of urbans all together down there, or are they spread through the crowd doing subversive shizniz?


----------



## Lakina (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope the police are behaving themselves.  Any sign of trouble?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Indeed  Good to be here, Minnie - looks like Urban75 is a good gaff.
> 
> Hi to all of ya



Hi. _Splendid_ username, baby.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow STILL no end of the march yet! Amazing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Is there a group of urbans all together down there, or are they spread through the crowd doing subversive shizniz?


 

Editor's subversively taking photos and Quimmy's subversively posting on here


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

woo still going on


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Francis Maude managing to explain away the defecit without mentioning the banks


----------



## binka (Mar 26, 2011)

copper on sky news saying its a favoured tactic of anarchists to 'de-arrest' anyone the police try and arrest in the sort of situations we're seeing. sky woman 'is that legal'. copper almost dies laughing 'of course its not'


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Hyde Park corner??


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Talking about the Trojan Horse now on t'radio - sounds very nice indeed!  Speaker says the demo is as big as the Poll Tax and Iraq protest.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I swear the woman on Sky news has pissed her knickers in excitement about this.

Made me laugh when she asked another presenter if Anarchists 'dearresting' their chums if plod had given them a pinch was 'legal'.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Editor's subversively taking photos and Quimmy's subversively posting on here



good stuff


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Hi. _Splendid_ username, baby.


 
Aw shucks! *blushes*

Anarcho-ska now playing on t'radio - skanktastic *dances badly around Melly Towers*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Talking about the Trojan Horse now on t'radio - sounds very nice indeed!  Speaker says the demo is as big as the Poll Tax and Iraq protest.



Well estimates for the Poll Tax protest is put at between 180,000-250,000 according to Wiki


----------



## Libertad (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome new uns, hell of an intro thread.


----------



## sivoodoo (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah good to see new posters


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

People still thinking protest is to do with Libya


----------



## sivoodoo (Mar 26, 2011)

From indymedia "200 people running around on South Audley Street, chucking stuff at the police, the cops have their batons out and are whacking some around."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

End of the March ust going up Whitehall now 

Banner of droopy tits behind reporter saying "support us"


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2011)

HSBC bank and Anne Summers trashed in Soho


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Feller being interviewed now on t'radio - talking about UK Uncut closing off shops (thumbs up).  Loads of people moving towards Oxford Circus atm.  The big one about to kick off at O Circus at any moment now.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

What are your views on the policing of today’s march? Complete a short survey at: http://bit.ly/hXttO8 

*snigger*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

editor said:


> HSBC bank and Anne Summers trashed in Soho


 
BBC reporter still in Oxford Street, cutting to old footage outside Top Man


----------



## sivoodoo (Mar 26, 2011)

Cant wait to see that BBC knob come a cropper from a bucket of tar and feathers the overexcited twit!


----------



## Libertad (Mar 26, 2011)

Polis looking a bit thin on the ground, big reserves?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

Hyde Park is rammed. Great turnout


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Re Ann Summers - did anyone liberate any sex aids to throw at plod?

Police baton charges outside US Embassy.  Police snatch squads now in force.  Black Block encouraging de-arrests.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

Loads of anarchist youth ran up park lane then turned off at dorchester. Loads coming back from that way now. I tried to use some buggy pushers as a human shield but they buggered off.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

"Riot police really angry, lashing out".

"Black Block have the run of the streets"

Live i/view now.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 26, 2011)

Oxford circus rammed in all directions!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 26, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Oxford circus rammed in all directions!


 
4-5,000 bbc are reporting


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Loads of anarchist youth ran up park lane then turned off at dorchester. Loads coming back from that way now. I tried to use some buggy pushers as a human shield but they buggered off.


 
Why buggy pushers and not a baby?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky showing it kicking off in Shaftesbury Ave


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Police photographers there trying to get photos of the rioters with their masks on


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why buggy pushers and not a baby?


 
Anarchists ate 'em.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 26, 2011)

weepiper said:


> Sky showing it kicking off in Shaftesbury Ave


 
Yeah that's old footage


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi guys, utter madness on Oxford St the last hour or so... currently around Green Park. A Starbucks smashed. Hearing pretty lively around Shaftesbury Av?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Police heading off somewhere else now


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Yeah that's old footage


 
is it? Ah, I've been out for a couple of hours


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

copliker said:


> Anarchists ate 'em.





Silly me


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2011)

I've stopped off for a coffee for a break!


----------



## Anudder Oik (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm sure the cop with the white face is going to mime some arrests later on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

editor said:


> I've stopped off for a coffee for a break!



in a smashed up Starbucks?


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

On some of the Sky footage I've noticed pigs covering up their numbers with paint.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Good footage of pig van getting attacked


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC interview with this wanker must've been on 5 times at least.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

LSJSN:

One protester: “Of course TUC would target the Ritz. They’re rival biscuits.”


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

_Still_ '*tens* of thousands'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> LSJSN:
> 
> One protester: “Of course TUC would target the Ritz. They’re rival biscuits.”



Brilliant


----------



## mango5 (Mar 26, 2011)

UKuncut said:
			
		

> On our way to target. Too many people to occupy. We're just going to sit outside


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> BBC interview with this wanker must've been on 5 times at least.


 
yep. is the 'taxpayers alliance' anybody but him?


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> BBC interview with this wanker must've been on 5 times at least.



Yup they keep looping it over, the one with the tory minister too.  Putting my teeth on edge.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

> Colour coded cards are being handed out by UK Uncut saying, “this is your colour, follow it.”



I like it.


----------



## FiFi (Mar 26, 2011)

weepiper said:


> _Still_ '*tens* of thousands'



Well, the number of times they've repeated that figure it must be up to "hundreds of thousands" by now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

weepiper said:


> _Still_ '*tens* of thousands'


 
Gardian has it at 500,000. Police said yesterday they expected 300,000. Standard rule is to x4 any police estimates in my experience.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky ticker says 'police asking retailers in Piccadilly Circus to close'


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

twittercunt said:
			
		

> ryangllghr RT @Red_or_Dead_Edd: Amazes me how anti-capitalists can justify tweeting via their iphones and blackberrys...I mean really? Really?! #skynews #26march #hypocrisy



Sri Lanka 196 for 0 (35.0 overs) btw.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> “Of course TUC would target the Ritz. They’re rival biscuits.”


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 26, 2011)

desmond.yfrog.com/Himg614/scaled.php?tn=0&server=614&filename=51wd.jpg&xsize=480&ysize=480


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## sivoodoo (Mar 26, 2011)

One protester: “Of course TUC would target the Ritz. They’re rival biscuits.” ha ha ha! nice one


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Daily Mail also reporting 500,000



> *Anarchists blitz the Ritz*: Yobs break away from anti-cuts demo as at least HALF A MILLION peaceful protesters march on London


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

All tube stations open now, although Central line Westbound closed.


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Yup they keep looping it over, the one with the tory minister too.  Putting my teeth on edge.


 
I know damn balanced reporting, how dare they let a government minister express a view.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

The Graun are reporting the Porsche shop in Park Lane was attacked earlier on.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> I know damn balanced reporting, how dare they let a government minister express a view.


 
shut up you Tory fucking lapdog.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> I know damn balanced reporting, how dare they let a government minister express a view.



ffs


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC just showed Tony Robinson marching holding a big banner and looking very cheery


----------



## peterkro (Mar 26, 2011)

Fuck off cunt!(moon obnov)


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

weepiper said:


> shut up you Tory fucking lapdog.


 
Yea god forbid someone has a different opinon.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> I know damn balanced reporting, how dare they let a government minister express a view.



I thought you were going to go and wedge your enormous fat gut between the coppers and the protesters, Champion of the People?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 26, 2011)

It probably wasn't a very big banner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> All tube stations open now, although Central line Westbound closed.



They'll shut them later when the protest starts breaking up.  Hyde Park will probably shut


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> I know damn balanced reporting, how dare they let a government minister express a view.


 
You'd think with such a remarkable demonstration they would make more than one person available for comment.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Daily Mail also reporting 500,000


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> I know damn balanced reporting, how dare they let a government minister express a view.


 
You fucking bellend.

 how is it balanced if the same views are looped over and again every half hour?


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

weepiper said:


> BBC just showed Tony Robinson marching holding a big banner and looking very cheery




Good coverage for a celebrity, what with his Yes to Fairer Votes appearances this week he is getting around.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Rumours that a horse is about to be torched!  

The trojan one


----------



## FiFi (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> I know damn balanced reporting, how dare they let a government minister express a view.



Ok Moon, however I'd like to hear from a Government minister who has a better grasp of the facts than Maude does. Also one who doesn't keep bleating on about what happened over a year ago and explains his own policies would be good too!


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> You fucking bellend.
> 
> how is it balanced if the same views are looped over and again every half hour?


 
This.  Fuck off moon.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Radio: 13 shops successfully targeted in Oxford Street.  UK Uncut heading off to new target.

Twitter feed to follow: http://twitter.com/timinmanchester


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> Rumours that a horse is about to be torched!
> 
> The trojan one


 

oh, I've not even seen it yet (except for picture on here).


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> You'd think with such a remarkable demonstration they would make more than one person available for comment.


 
Yes they should do. I agree that some of the cuts are wrong (for instance I’d rather see Trident cut), but I can't accept the idea that we don't need any cuts. Maude is right that part of the reason these cuts are being felt is because we are now spending so much on servicing debt. Also he's right that if we fail to tackle the deficit then a fate like Portugal awaits us.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here we go with more cannily edited stuff from the Beeb


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Fortnum and Masons.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 26, 2011)

UKuncut are inside Fortum & Mason pic


----------



## binka (Mar 26, 2011)

i hope that when the tories and libdems have finished wrecking this country moon23 will have the decency to fuck off and never post here again


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Daily Mail also reporting 500,000



Needs a "FAIL" caption


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

> Protesters in Oxford Circus amusing themselves by cheering every time traffic light turns red.



lol


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

binka said:


> i hope that when the tories and libdems have finished wrecking this country moon23 will have the decency to fuck off and never post here again



If he had any decency he'd have fucked off ages ago.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Fuck off moon, whne it comes down to it we know what side you're on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Fortnum and Masons.


 


mango5 said:


> UKuncut going to Fortum & Mason


 
Wonder if they'll have a quick snack whilst there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

TUC now claiming at least 250,000


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> You fucking bellend.
> 
> how is it balanced if the same views are looped over and again every half hour?


 
Becuase for every half hour you have about 25min of pro-march comment and 5min of Tories and TPA spokesperson.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 26, 2011)

The Ritz is owned from Sark by the Barclay Brothers. Top Shop is the ghastly Green. But what's the beef with Fortnums?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Horse is on Oxford Circ I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The Ritz is owned from Sark by the Barclay Brothers. Top Shop is the ghastly Green. But what's the beef with Fortnums?



Maybe they charge too much for cupcakes?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 26, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The Ritz is owned from Sark by the Barclay Brothers. Top Shop is the ghastly Green. But what's the beef with Fortnums?


 
Symbolic innit


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Becuase for every half hour you have about 25min of pro-march comment and 5min of Tories and TPA spokesperson.


 
That simply isn't true.  Especially when you take into account that the bbc reporters themselves all have a fairly pro-cuts tone.


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> That simply isn't true.  Especially when you take into account that the bbc reporters themselves all have a fairly pro-cuts tone.


 
You think so? I think the BBC have been balanced to be honest.


----------



## Santino (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> You think so? I think the BBC have been balanced to be honest.


 
Get the fuck off this thread.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

What's the main uncut protest, anyone.know? 

Just seen very jumpy police in riot gear going to defend a Tesco under no threat near piccadilly. I think the rinky dink sound system spooked em


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Radio - giving good advice about how to deal with CS gas attacks by plod.  Use Green and Black Cross volunteers only, peeps.

Re. Fortnums - maybe the masses wanted to liberate the posh teas for the workers?


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> You think so? I think the BBC have been balanced to be honest.


 
yeah, but you're a cunt.


----------



## Santino (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Radio - giving good advice about how to deal with CS gas attacks by plod.  Use Green and Black Cross volunteers only, peeps.
> 
> Re. Fortnums - maybe the masses wanted to liberate the posh teas for the workers?


 
No way, all proper tea is theft.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

Santino said:


> No way, all proper tea is theft.


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

Mouse faced fuck Miliband denouncing DA but was droning on about the suffragettes in his speech earlier.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> yeah, but you're a cunt.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Whats happening Piccadily Circ atm Dan?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah. Porsche in Mayfair has had it's windows done. Just walked past.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Becuase for every half hour you have about 25min of pro-march comment and 5min of Tories and TPA spokesperson.


 
You're fucking deluded, you must be watching a different channel.


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Libertad said:


> Symbolic innit


 


Santino said:


> Get the fuck off this thread.



Or what you will swear a bit more?


----------



## Sue (Mar 26, 2011)

copliker said:


> Mouse faced fuck Miliband denouncing DA but was droning on about the suffragettes in his speech earlier.


 
...and finished up with a quote from Martin Luther King. What a hypocritical fucker.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Santino said:


> No way, all proper tea is theft.


 
Arf arf arf!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Becuase for every half hour you have about 25min of pro-march comment and 5min of Tories and TPA spokesperson.



How much of each 30 minutes is focused on the half a million people marching peacefully and how much is about the Black Bloc putting rich cunts' windows through?


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> You're fucking deluded, you must be watching a different channel.


 
I'm watching BBC, don't know what Sky is like.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

stephj said:


> Whats happening Piccadily Circ atm Dan?



The march is going through, just walked last a Lloyds at the bottom of sackville street that got attacked. Quite a few people covered in paint lurking. Few more shops got done as I move down the street. 

Just at fortnums now! Big up!


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope they don't attack The Dorchester - they were very nice to me when I needed the toilet on the way back to our coach after the last demo I was in London for.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> Yes they should do.


 But they won't. They won't engage with it, when asked how politicians would react to this demonstration he said something quite dismissive which reflects the arrogance of the government who have no intention of reconsidering the damage these cuts are doing. None whatsoever.


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> How much of each 30 minutes is focused on the half a million people marching peacefully and how much is about the Black Bloc putting rich cunts' windows through?


 
About 50/50ish sadly it's those that smash windows etc that draw in the media attention. Although they have been very clear to make the distinction that these anarchists and SWP are not the majority of protestors and it's a seperate action.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Geri said:


> I hope they don't attack The Dorchester - they were very nice to me when I needed the toilet on the way back to our coach after the last demo I was in London for.


 
I reckon you should stand there and personally guard it


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Fortnums stormed.


I hear ya Dan.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

The person on BBC news right now sounds very posh.


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> But they won't. They won't engage with it, when asked how politicians would react to this demonstration he said something quite dismissive which reflects the arrogance of the government who have no intention of reconsidering the damage these cuts are doing. None whatsoever.


 
I think it's quite wrong for govenrment not to engage and react with protestors. Every effort should be made to listen to concerns about front line services to ensure any cuts made have as little impact as possible.


----------



## sivoodoo (Mar 26, 2011)

Mooncup, here read this:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/feb/21/nhs-turmoil-tory-ideology-run-wild


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> I'm watching BBC, don't know what Sky is like.


 
So go on, as Steely said, what about the time being devoted to the small group as opposed to the much larger group elsewhere? How does that fit in with your pro march theory?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> About 50/50ish sadly it's those that smash windows etc that draw in the media attention. Although they have been very clear to make the distinction that these anarchists and SWP are not the majority of protestors and it's a seperate action.



So it's not been balanced reporting.


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon you should stand there and personally guard it


 
I'm too far away!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Off somewhere else on BBC or is that old footage again?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Mar 26, 2011)

Geri said:


> I hope they don't attack The Dorchester - they were very nice to me when I needed the toilet on the way back to our coach after the last demo I was in London for.



piss off!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Geri said:


> I'm too far away!



Then start running


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> I think it's quite wrong for govenrment not to engage and react with protestors. Every effort should be made to listen to concerns about front line services to ensure any cuts made have as little impact as possible.


 
Fuck off you tory slime.


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

Take your irrelevant deraily shit off this thread please moon.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Graun is saying that riot police moved into BHS on Oxford St earlier on to clear an occupation.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> How much of each 30 minutes is focused on the half a million people marching peacefully and how much is about the Black Bloc putting rich cunts' windows through?



Having just watched 30 minutes of the news I would state about 2/3 was dedicated to the black bloc.

tbh, they don't come across very well - their political content is totally lost on people watching these scenes


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

Can we ignore moon23, he's clearly trying to derail this thread with trolling.


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> So go on, as Steely said, what about the time being devoted to the small group as opposed to the much larger group elsewhere? How does that fit in with your pro march theory?


 
I don't have a pro-march theory, I think the coverage is quite balanced. As I said in the post above too much attention is given to the minoirty of trouble makers becuase their actions make for exciting shots.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Fortnum and Masons.



I worked there, many years ago, the cunts sacked me. Trash the gaff!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

stephj said:


> Fortnums stormed.
> 
> 
> I hear ya Dan.



Another attempt to storm hapeebing. It's full of cops tho


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Off somewhere else on BBC or is that old footage again?


 
old. they're showing a compilation of stuff by the looks of it. they don't actually have very much, as they keep repeating the same few bits of footage over and over...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 26, 2011)

moon23 said:


> I think it's quite wrong for govenrment not to engage and react with protestors. Every effort should be made to listen to concerns about front line services to ensure any cuts made have as little impact as possible.


 They only take notice of violence, strikes and elections.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The person on BBC news right now sounds very posh.


 
She's being alright though so far.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh no, the cake cabinet in Fortnum's has been attacked by UK Uncut and is now all sticky


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2011)

sunnysidedown said:


> piss off!


 
They were, they let me in to use the toilet, and when the queue for the ladies was too long, they let me into the disabled one. I did steal some little towels though, I couldn't resist. I didn't think they would even let me in, but they were utterly charming and treated me like royalty.


----------



## moon23 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can we ignore moon23, he's clearly trying to derail this thread with trolling.



Fine i'll leave posting on this thread if you would rather keep it a live update thing and not discuss on it.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> She's being alright though so far.


 
she seems quite sympathetic actually


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Your jobs next


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Dan, I'm hearing possible kettle forming that way...


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can we ignore moon23, he's clearly trying to derail this thread with trolling.


 
I haven't called him a cunt yet though.  We should all be allowed a go.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, sorry, it is a derail but I always feel a bit sorry for moon23


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> She's being alright though so far.


 
Ah she's a BBC producer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Geri said:


> They were, they let me in to use the toilet, and when the queue for the ladies was too long, they let me into the disabled one. I did steal some little towels though, I couldn't resist. I didn't think they would even let me in, but they were utterly charming and treated me like royalty.


 
I reported the theft to them and they're keeping an eye out for you


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> I haven't called him a cunt yet though.  We should all be allowed a go.


 
What's more important, giving people who aren't at the demo news and info or wasting time on a troll?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Mar 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Can we ignore moon23, he's clearly trying to derail this thread with trolling.


 
delete this cunt for one night.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

lot of plod turning up at Fortnum and Mason's


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Gah.  That looks like a kettle set up on live BBC.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

I said to go to the dorchester for a wee but madzone declined. We're having a sit down and picnic now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

or start another thread where you can discuss the politics behind the protest.  This one's about the protest


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I said to go to the dorchester for a wee but madzone declined. We're having a sit down and picnic now.



Hope you're having a cracking day!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Hope you're having a cracking day!


 
They're sitting weeing on the grass whilst eating their picnic


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

just watching now, live in picadilly somehow don't think they will get the kettle going


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

stephj said:


> Dan, I'm hearing possible kettle forming that way...



Riot police are here now, my wife is scared, its her first.demo, so we are moving off. Load more people forced there way in just before the riot cops turned up


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Dovydaitis said:


> just watching now, live in picadilly somehow don't think they will get the kettle going



More concerned with looking after buildings.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

just realised it's Fortnum sorry!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Stay safe, urbanz


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Riot police are here now, my wife is scared, its her first.demo, so we are moving off. Load more people forced there way in just before the riot cops turned up



I'm sure you'll be alright - but if your wife's worried, I reckon now's the time to get the hell out of Dodge. Cos it's only gonna get messy from here on in. You've made your point, with hundreds of thousands of others.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> lol


 
Hehe.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 26, 2011)

Apparently UKuncut performing 'tax dodging poetry' in Fortum and Mason as part of 'creative occupation'.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Mar 26, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yeah, sorry, it is a derail but I always feel a bit sorry for moon23


 
the geezer's a total knob man, let him pop back in tomorrow, until then fuck the twat.

btw, feel sorry? you've got too much time on your hands.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I'm sure you'll be alright - but if your wife's worried, I reckon now's the time to get the hell out of Dodge. Cos it's only gonna get messy from here on in. You've made your point, with hundreds of thousands of others.


 
Often a good idea to get out before tube stations start shutting down due to overcrowding


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Trojan horse has been lit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone know if there's any tube / station closures? Now we've fucked the cricket, the football's done with, it's about time I went uptown to wipe dog turds on a copper's face.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Anyone know if there's any tube / station closures? Now we've fucked the cricket, the football's done with, it's about time I went uptown to wipe dog turds on a copper's face.


 
TFL only showing Blackfriars as shut (for protestors' needs)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/tube/default.html


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 26, 2011)

I think you're writing Wales off too soon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> Trojan horse has been lit.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I'm sure you'll be alright - but if your wife's worried, I reckon now's the time to get the hell out of Dodge. Cos it's only gonna get messy from here on in. You've made your point, with hundreds of thousands of others.


 
I'm bang up for staying, but even she knows what the sudden appearance of people clad in black means.... well keep going to Hyde park


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

> The picadilly kettle has been broken and the crowd has moved to Duke Street, off Regent Street, round the back of Fortnum and Mason.
> 
> Riot police are outnumbered by protesters and they are trying to increase their numbers. Protesters continually break through police lines, releasing red smoke, throwing missiles and clashing with police officers.
> 
> ...



http://lsjsn.wordpress.com/


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Dan U said:


> I'm bang up for staying, but even she knows what the sudden appearance of people clad in black means....


 
A downed UFO?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Showing horse on fire


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Last Hours:

Line of riot cops heading down regent street


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

Byebye trojan horse


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Black Block in Mayfair: http://socialcam.com/v/ePAfVWEz

Great photo of Fortnums there.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Riot cops moving down Regent Street.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

3 riot vans heading North along South Audely St


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just seen a guy with dreadlocks who looks familiar (not Editor though)

Sure I saw him at PROD


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

greenandblackcross site down.


----------



## strung out (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just seen a guy with dreadlocks who looks familiar (not Editor though)
> 
> Sure I saw him at PROD


 
glasses?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

The horse is very much dead

RIP Trojan Horse


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

pigs seem to think they have control of Oxford Street area according to Sky


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> glasses?



Yes


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes


 
might have been Jtg?


----------



## strung out (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes


 
probs JTG if it was who you saw at PROD


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

weepiper said:


> might have been Jtg?


 
Would he be with a girl with dark hair?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Back end of march only on Piccadilly.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

police reporting injured coppers and 14 arrests


----------



## strung out (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Would he be with a girl with dark hair?



possibly. which pictures were being shown?


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Dovydaitis said:


> police reporting *injured coppers* and 14 arrests


 
Yeah, and after Kingsnorth we all know what that means.

Kelsey:


> We're at Oxford Circus at the moment and it's a really excellent festival atmosphere. I just spoke to two teenagers aged 17 and 19 who have come from the comedy show in Soho Square, and they said that what they heard there made them think more than anything they have ever learnt at school. It's their first demonstration and when I asked why they came they said they realised that the demonstration is about more than just the UK. They can understand the connection between the shops and the banks that people are targetting and the global situation that is effecting everyone.  For these teenagers the protest is absolutely opening their minds to a much wider picture. It's very exciting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

"Ironic that across the middle east people are giving their lives to protest in this way, something we perhaps take for granted." Sky news anchor just now...incredible really...


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> "Ironic that across the middle east people are giving their lives to protest in this way, something we perhaps take for granted." Sky news anchor just now...incredible really...


 
That bit made me literally facepalm.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> possibly. which pictures were being shown?


 
A girl with dark hair in a ponytail with some food in her gob is putting something in his backpack


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> That bit made me literally facepalm.


 
The response she got about the fire was great, she really tried to push the whole 'chaos in London' angle, and the guy was like 'yeah it's just a fire, big deal'.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

rear of march approaching Royal academy of the arts


----------



## strung out (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A girl with dark hair in a ponytail with some food in her gob is putting something in his backpack


 
he does own a backpack. could be him


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Libertad (Mar 26, 2011)

Small back up here, @moon re post #388

wtf are you on about? PM me if you've got a problem. 

Apols to all for that. Carry on


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> he does own a backpack. could be him



I decided to stick tape on so I could have a look again.

Shall I see what he's wearing  

Bit hard - dark coloured top, and the girl's got a dark red top on


----------



## strung out (Mar 26, 2011)

i don't know what he's wearing today 

he'll probably be with wiskey (the poster, not the drink) i think


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

lols on BBC - reporter tried interviewing a bloke who just answered back with 'How much do you earn?' every time.

Riot pigs trying to take F&M back by the looks of things.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha brilliant scene where BBC reporter gets asked 'How much do you earn' live on BBC news.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

hehehe was funny on BBC "how much do you earn?"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

Dovydaitis said:


> hehehe was funny on BBC "how much do you earn?"


 
The reporters response was classic, really didn't expect to be challenged.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> i don't know what he's wearing today
> 
> he'll probably be with wiskey (the poster, not the drink) i think



What's wiskey look like?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Radio - lots of fires in Oxford Circus.  Plod "want to open up Tube station".  Trojan Horse has moved on from Ox Circus.  Police tried to clear obstruction in road (to drive police van through), and crowd chased them into retreat as a response.  "People have been given a license to do what they want to do".


----------



## strung out (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's wiskey look like?


 
tall, dark hair, ponytail


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The reporters response was classic, really didn't expect to be challenged.


 
he did look a bit worried!  made me laugh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The reporters response was classic, really didn't expect to be challenged.


 
What's he say?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> tall, dark hair, ponytail



oh, maybe it was then.  Will have to take a photo of the television later on


----------



## nick h. (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky are saying that tomorrow's front pages will have the Oxford Circus bonfire on them.  Won't there be more interesting things happening later? It's not even 5 o'clock.

They also said 4 police injured, one in hospital. Ammonia-filled light bulbs thrown at them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Radio - lots of fires in Oxford Circus.  Plod "want to open up Tube station".  Trojan Horse has moved on from Ox Circus.  Police tried to clear obstruction in road (to drive police van through), and crowd chased them into retreat as a response.  "People have been given a license to do what they want to do".


 
I thought the horse was deaded?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's he say?


 
he just splutters a bit about that not being the point then makes a swift exit with the guy bellowing 'HOW MUCH DO YOU EARN?' behind him


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Filth getting feisty outside F&M.  TSG?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

weepiper said:


> he just splutters a bit about that not being the point then makes a swift exit with the guy bellowing 'HOW MUCH DO YOU EARN?' behind him


 
Maybe someone needs to google BBC salaries?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Sick of hearing this Taxpayer's Allowance WRONG twat.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

horse is deaded Minnie

BBC reporter really didn't know what to do, he got all flustered and stuttery, even more so when the crowd joined in the chant. He has been pretty good with his reporting but looked like a public school boy twat when challenged


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Sick of hearing this Taxpayer's Allowance WRONG twat.


 
tell me about it! I want to reach through the screen and slap him


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Dovydaitis said:


> horse is deaded Minnie
> 
> BBC reporter really didn't know what to do, he got all flustered and stuttery, even more so when the crowd joined in the chant. He has been pretty good with his reporting but looked like a public school boy twat when challenged


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

> Riot policeman punches woman in the face, live on BBC news.


Anyone see that?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Radio - i/viewer around F&M - more protestors heading down there.  Plod are using shields against protestors, but aside from that are outnumbered.  Red & Black flag hanging outside F&M!  Some violent arrests reported.

e2a -police covered in green paint, mass sit in in F&M etv

also - to Minnie:  Horsey gone to the same place in the sky as the Holy Grail's Trojan rabbit


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

The main rally is over, the numbers will thin, this is traditionally where the yellow jacket police are replaced with TSG and the battering and kettling begins.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> Anyone see that?


 
Missed it.  Where?  Outside Fortnum and Mason?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 26, 2011)

It was JTG and wiskey


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe someone needs to google BBC salaries?


 
He probably earns quite a bit, a no name anchor admitted live on air once she earned 90,000 a year. He's kinda well known and covers stuff all over the world for them...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It was JTG and wiskey


 
ah, knew I recognised them.  Wasn't sure about wiskey as I'm not sure I've met her but I did think I recognised her but a bit hard to tell with that food shoved in her mouth


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Sound system back in Oxford Circus.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Missed it.  Where?  Outside Fortnum and Mason?


 
Apparently.  That was a tweet I quoted - I didn't see it.  Someone else tweeted that someone 'threw ammonia in the face of a policeman live on BBC' - sure they did.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Sukey:


> 100-150 riot police rushing towards Fortnums now


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

unions winding down now according to sky. 

Now the fun begins


----------



## nick h. (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky saying turnout was 500,000


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Dovydaitis said:


> unions winding down now according to sky.
> 
> Now the fun begins



Aye. Keep plugged in people. Those out there might need a heads-up or two later.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

kettle at royal academy!!! get out if you can!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Shall I post up pictures of wiskey and JTG?


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Some videos here:
http://visionon.tv/web/grassroots/;jsessionid=95947BE8B7DA91B4124A008842596075


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

Massive crowd now arriving at traf square.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Massive crowd now arriving at traf square.


 
Worth reposting this live cam of Traf. Sqaure then.
http://www.camvista.com/england/london/trafsq.php3


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

Traf square just gone from very chilled to very noisy


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Tweets of plod getting truncheon happy outside F&M - sound system attacked.  Have the TSG moved in?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Any news of fractionman and his rig?


----------



## creak (Mar 26, 2011)

'This was the perfect peaceful protest', says Sky reporter


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

Initial wave was about 500-1000, now around the column. Still lots of space. Feed in from charing cross rd now back to a trickle.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Radio - live: police attempted to kettle outside F&M, protestors ran around them and struck back at police.  Injuries on both sides.  Green & Black Cross medics in attendance.  G&B legal observers on the ground too.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

recent tweet: Why @UKuncut are targeting Fortnum & Mason: http://is.gd/xlQGAF (£40m tax dodge) less than 20 seconds ago via web


----------



## nick h. (Mar 26, 2011)

If everyone in Trafalgar Sq could now head towards Fortnums...Polis would have to abandon the kettle


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

kettle is failing anyway according to twitter, police chief overheard saying they were losing control


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

more police at Picadilly


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

fwiw if any urbz get kettled and can't get home (ie out of town) and need a place to kip later, pm me.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Just walked past editor on picadilly. Couldnt bring myself to say hello I am from the internet


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

A few minutes of tension at the column when some drunk footie thugs started trying to pick fights. Cops came and moved them on, and got a cheer. "Why are you siding with them?" said one of the thugs, to the police.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


>


 
missing an apostrophe


----------



## strung out (Mar 26, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> A few minutes of tension at the column when some drunk footie thugs started trying to pick fights. Cops came and moved them on, and got a cheer. "Why are you siding with them?" said one of the thugs, to the police.


 
what football team?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

kicking off in Picadilly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> what football team?


 
That's what I was thinking

Whatever next, boatie people from the Thames coming to see what all the ruckus is about?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Filth now divided Piicadilly.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky, outside Fortnum's live: "police are being kettled by protestors"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

nick h. said:


> Sky, outside Fortnum's live: "police are being kettled by protestors"


 
"We are at war with Oceana, we have always been at war with Oceana."


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

break in police line at LloydsTSB on Picadilly

getting very hot there now, riot police there too so could get heavy. If you have small kids, move away


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Lloyds getting trashed.


----------



## Lakina (Mar 26, 2011)

looks sinister


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

oh dear, Lloyds getting a real battering!


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC anchor:

Someone who looked like they are a member of, or allied to, 'Black Block'


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Filth now divided Piicadilly.View attachment 14449


 
Your right near me ring ding. We've walked back down to go to traf square and seen the line


----------



## Spark (Mar 26, 2011)

Ambulance just gone down picadilliy


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

kettle at BAFTA source: Sky


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Santander and a Bureau de Change now


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

santander getting battered too


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Western end of picadilly - police moving us back


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

Santander Picadilly trashed........


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Abbey's just been caved in


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 26, 2011)

did everyone else just cheer then


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2011)

I was shouting at the telly "Do it higher, you idiots!" then someone stepped forward and guided them to the top of the window


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Placard inside F&M:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Radio - a big party going on in Traf Sqaure - sounds like they got a good sound system there!  Kettle partially broken at F&M.

Twitter Nimbys moaning about the Black Block et al *groan*

Sir Peter of Tatchell saying good stuff on Twitter: http://twitter.com/petertatchell


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Police Chief - That's not protest at all, that's criminality


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> did everyone else just cheer then


 
A little.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Police commander talking about 'criminality'.  Surely vandalising the countrys whole infrastructure is more criminal than vandalising a bank window you horrible cunt


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Big bang!


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Direct Action types should all wear blue next time.  That'll really fucking confuse the BBC now.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> did everyone else just cheer then


 
oh yes! followed by "shit me!"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Burlington Arcade now


----------



## nick h. (Mar 26, 2011)

Lots of people escaping through Burlingon Arcade. Plod don't have it covered. So get out quick before they see it on Sky. 

Someone even took their bike through. Top marks!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

kettles on Picadilly, shed loads of police!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

hardcore ketttle at f&m


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Getting gnarly on Picadilly.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

naughty naughty, coppers on BBC at the mo with no eppalettes


----------



## strung out (Mar 26, 2011)

just seen my first mention of billiard balls being thrown!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> just seen my first mention of billiard balls being thrown!



not snooker balls?


----------



## N_igma (Mar 26, 2011)

I think you'se English need a few shipments of people who know how to riot. It's always a let down these thingys!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

N_igma said:


> I think you'se English need a few shipments of people who know how to riot. It's always a let down these thingys!


 

It's a protest


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Serious amount of police on recent street


----------



## strung out (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> not snooker balls?


 
nope definitely billiard balls. molotov cocktails now too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

strung out said:


> nope definitely billiard balls. molotov cocktails now too



I wonder where they get all these balls?


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

the taxpayers alliance guy is the spit of tim nice but dim


----------



## Spark (Mar 26, 2011)

Been a couple of loud bangs round picadilly


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Big line trying to clear regents street. Lots of bemused tourists


----------



## sivoodoo (Mar 26, 2011)

SHIT! My mate have just been kettled in the worsed zone in picalilly! I told him to watch his exits, oh well, he is a forum poster so will be able to tell us all about it in er about... 3 days! damn it!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Serious amount of police on recent street



Just like in the distant past.


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

The contrast of this stuff with the posho wankers boat race will be funny on the news if it hasn't been on yet.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 26, 2011)

Scum.  That's all I've got say.  And I'm not talking about the government.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Scum.  That's all I've got say.  And I'm not talking about the government.


 
That's right we're all in this together how dare they react.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to see people out showing some dissent. I really wish I'd gone. I've not been hijacked by extremists for ages.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Scum.  That's all I've got say.  And I'm not talking about the government.



Why not? Who are you referring to?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Scum.  That's all I've got say.  And I'm not talking about the government.


 
The police?


----------



## creak (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Scum.  That's all I've got say.  And I'm not talking about the government.


 
The police?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Scum.  That's all I've got say.  And I'm not talking about the government.


 Oh come on, that boat race is good clean fun


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Scum.  That's all I've got say.  And I'm not talking about the government.


 
Moon's alternate login?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Oh come on, that boat race is good clean fun



Maybe Bungle's team didn't win?


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

The 'breakaway' action is 'in stark contrast' to the TUC march according to the BBC just now.


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Why not? Who are you referring to?


 
His parents. He's been ordered to do the washing up and it's not his turn and it's so unfair.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't heard 'hellbent on destruction' yet but it's gotta be in the post.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Is that the world's smallest kettle record broken then?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 26, 2011)

People who use the guise of a "protest" as an excuse to roam the streets smashing the place up.  I know this isn't going to be a popular view here, but I've said it anyway.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Plod have numbers cutting off the lower end of Regent Street - to stop people getting into Piccadilly?  People gathering more there now by the looks of things.


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC seem utterly mystified by the fact that there are "lot's of different groups involved".  If they knew that they were _individuals_ I think their heads would explode.


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> I haven't heard 'hellbent on destruction' yet but it's gotta be in the post.


 
No sign of holding the country to ransom yet either. Plenty of 'they have trousers and phones, how ironic that they're against capitalism' stupidity however.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> People who use the guise of a "protest" as an excuse to roam the streets smashing the place up.  I know this isn't going to be a popular view here, but I've said it anyway.


 
LOL


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> People who use the guise of a "protest" as an excuse to roam the streets smashing the place up.  I know this isn't going to be a popular view here, but I've said it anyway.


 
What percentage of those protestors are smashing the place up?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> I haven't heard 'hellbent on destruction' yet but it's gotta be in the post.



And "mindless vandals".


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> People who use the guise of a "protest" as an excuse to roam the streets smashing the place up.  I know this isn't going to be a popular view here, but I've said it anyway.


 
Peaceful protest achieves nothing.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC on top form this afternoon. "The whole point of anarchists is that they're disorganised."


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> People who use the guise of a "protest" as an excuse to roam the streets smashing the place up.  I know this isn't going to be a popular view here, but I've said it anyway.



It's not a "guise" you fucking prick. People are pissed off, they get angry, stuff gets broken. I guess you have no idea how much of a cunt you sound.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> BBC on top form this afternoon. "The whole point of anarchists is that they're disorganised."



I feel I've learned something today.


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> People who use the guise of a "protest" as an excuse to roam the streets smashing the place up.  I know this isn't going to be a popular view here, but I've said it anyway.


 
Your lot declared war. Now fuck off the thread like a good fellow please. No derails.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol. "Mindless thugs"


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

"The BBC are following this because it's happening now, it's violence, and it's detracting from the main march blah de blah". Over endless footage of a load of people walking down a road. If you're that bothered BBC, show loads of footage of the march earlier.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> People who use the guise of a "protest" as an excuse to roam the streets smashing the place up.  I know this isn't going to be a popular view here, but I've said it anyway.


 
Wow. You've said it anyway. Wow.


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> not snooker balls?


 
looted from f&m, i'll wager. so definitely billiard balls...


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol @ Zombie Bank Death Squad bloke


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

"zombie bank death squad" fella -lol


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> looted from f&m, i'll wager. so definitely billiard balls...



Maybe a few croquet mallets, too.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC saying SWP been involved in attacks on property, lol


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Whats happening in traf sq?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What percentage of those protestors are smashing the place up?


A minority according the BBC, but that's all it takes.  People have a right to peaceful protest, but trying to start a riot is not on!


Corax said:


> Peaceful protest achieves nothing.


And what do you thinking acting like a mindless thug is going to achieve?


twentythreedom said:


> It's not a "guise" you fucking prick. People are pissed off, they get angry, stuff gets broken. I guess you have no idea how much of a cunt you sound.


Thank you for proving my point for me.


copliker said:


> Your lot declared war. Now fuck off the thread like a good fellow please. No derails.


Who are "my lot"?

And I'll post my views where and when I choose, thank you very much.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

"Mindless thug" lol.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Maybe a few croquet mallets, too.


 
maybe some lacrosse sticks?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

one for the black block


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Fuck off Bungle.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Plod have numbers cutting off the lower end of Regent Street - to stop people getting into Piccadilly?  People gathering more there now by the looks of things.



That's what we just saw, and moved away from to a pub. Just minutes before they turned up, loads of black bloc ran up regent street. I wondered if there had been a picadilly break out?


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Snatch squad on trafalgar square reported.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

DrRingRing - on the Traf Sq cam, plod wagons have started turning up...

Blagsta - I bet Martin Smith was there armed with the ultimate proletariat weapon - copies of Socialist Worker.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> but trying to start a riot is not on!


 
How come? I do think it's stupid smashing windows in Starbucks and what not, it's the police they should be going after.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

fireworks, petrol bombs etc on Picadilly, Pigs taking off jackets, that's more numbers gone.....


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

plod taking hi-viz bibs off for some reason

are the numbers on the hi-viz?


----------



## Corax (Mar 26, 2011)

Filth taking off their Hi-Vis.  What's the betting no numbers underneath?


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

Having a quick beer stop in pub tucked away only 100m or so from Picadilly. Bit strange warning it on the telly when it's that close.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> DrRingRing - on the Traf Aq cam, plod wagons have started turning up...



Is it kettled? We were going to head down after this pint


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 26, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> thank you very much.


 Fuck off you tosser


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

That's for Alfie Meadows you cunts.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> Fuck off Bungle.


 


jakethesnake said:


> Fuck off you tosser


 
My, what pleasant people you are.  I'm sure your mothers must be very proud.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

_most_ coppers have numbers on their hi-viz but when BBC have been panning some have them mysteriously missing


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Dan U said:


> Is it kettled? We were going to head down after this pint


 
Just had a scan on the Live cam - can't see a kettle there - shoulde be OK, hopefully.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

oh, that's a bit naughty


----------



## Dovydaitis (Mar 26, 2011)

Corax said:


> Filth taking off their Hi-Vis.  What's the betting no numbers underneath?


 
hmm, I wonder?? then again, wonder how many have the same numbers on too?

LIVE! loads of fireworks and violence in Picadilly where they are trying to take out an injured copper


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Is the petrol bomb thing confirmed or just media hype?


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

of course there's no fucking petrol bomb.


----------



## story (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got home from the march. I was at Fortnum & Mason's when it got occupied, managed to slip away just as the riot cops arrived.

The rest of the march - all the peaceful middle England lot - were passing F & M at the time, stopped to cheer on the occupation, massive shout went up when the red and black flag came out of the window on the first floor.

They may not be mindless thugs themselves, but they seemed to be in total support of the actions of the mindless thugs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Vis vests not fireproof apparently.  They've still got numbers on their shoulders though


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> of course there's no fucking petrol bomb.


 
That's what I thought, is just being reported on here a lot


----------



## agricola (Mar 26, 2011)

Dan U said:


> That's what I thought, is just being reported on here a lot


 
there have been several flares, but i havent seen a petrol bomb either, i think it all stems from whoever the BBC journalist is on the ground saying he had seen one.


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2011)

I would _love_ to smash through the windows of a bank like that - I would never have the nerve. The most I've ever done was spray paint "NO POLL TAX" on the Conservative Club.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Lots more police assembling in back streets off regent street, round glasshouse st etc


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

No petrol bombs in picadilly.

Plenty of fireworks mind....

.....and thats just in me pants.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got  back, shimmying out of Piccadilly before the kettle kicked in. The trojan horse went up a treat at Oxford Circus and there was a nice bonfire going on in Hyde Park.

Met quite a few urbanites and got some pics which I'm going to put on at the Albert after march party tonight. I'm ruddy knackered though!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Police trying to snatch protestor in F&M kettle, but group of fellow protestors are sticking onto him - crowd chanting "let him go"


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

good work, ed, as always

eta: ed, can you post your pics up somewhere pls


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Geri said:


> I would _love_ to smash through the windows of a bank like that - I would never have the nerve. The most I've ever done was spray paint "NO POLL TAX" on the Conservative Club.



An old girl friend of mine was taken out by her dad in the wee small hours one night in the early 90s to spray the letters "IAC" on the end of the poster outside the local Con Club that _had_ read "Vote for your local man".


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Met far keener to find whoever felled that dibble than find the dibble who whacked Alfie Meadows, eh.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got a pic of the world's most police protected Top Shop to post up later!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

cunts


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice dearrest on regent street.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Quote of the day....

'i just got truncheoned for no reason whatsoever!..........alright i was being a bit of a dick'


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Reports of police baton charge on Regent Street (from Red and Black Sky).


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Plod.car trashed on Regent Street.


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

uk uncut all being arrested for 'aggravated trespass' apparently.

here's the mess they left in fortnums. 

http://plixi.com/p/87055791


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Building on fire just off Picadilly.

Dunno if.it's related.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> DrRingRing - on the Traf Sq cam, plod wagons have started turning up...
> 
> Blagsta - I bet Martin Smith was there armed with the ultimate proletariat weapon - copies of Socialist Worker.


 
Top bloke Martin. Propah geezah. Always leading from the front is Martin. Cops, jail, nothing stops him.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

More plod turning up in Traf Sq, from checking out the live cam.

Police have asked journos to leave the F&M kettle area....


----------



## N_igma (Mar 26, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Building on fire just off Picadilly.
> 
> Dunno if.it's related.


 
Must've been that petrol bomb lol.


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> uk uncut all being arrested for 'aggravated trespass' apparently.
> 
> here's the mess they left in fortnums.
> 
> http://plixi.com/p/87055791


 Feel the tension, gonna kick off any second.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

copliker said:


> Feel the tension, gonna kick off any second.


 
Extremist hijackers hellbent on destruction imo.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Before the internets they'd have got away with saying that place was smashed up.


----------



## rekil (Mar 26, 2011)

> hughgreen You have to laugh at the police warning about the London march getting 'infiltrated by extremists' after the Mark Kennedy affair. #26march


Heh.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

We've called it a day now, beer and food in Soho looms. Will walk back to vic later though to survey the scene. Stay safe anyone still out


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Police have asked journos to leave the F&M kettle area....


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

One side.samba band the other hari krishnas.


Aargh


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> One side.samba band the other hari krishnas.
> 
> 
> Aargh


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky: "Scenes of tremendous violence."

Reporter on the ground: "An equal number of protesters and idiots."

"There was a bit of an uprising just now."

Hyperbole gawn mad.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

"for several hours... this group was free to roam"


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 26, 2011)

heh i liked that too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> "for several hours... this group was free to roam"


 
Sounds like narration from a David Attenborough documentary


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Building on fire just off Picadilly.
> 
> Dunno if.it's related.


 
A pile of rubbish was set on fire in Jermyn Street, might be that you're referring  to. Flames up to about 8ft high at one point, but looked worse than it was.

Out now but police cordon still in place.

Landlord locked the pub at one point!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 26, 2011)

riot lock in


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Graun is reporting a fire at Lillywhites - not yet confirmed on radio...


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Nah it was lilywhites on fire i'm pretty sure


----------



## rollinder (Mar 26, 2011)

ch4 news just now - coudn't catch it properly, was half on the phone half trying to follow delayed subs

somebody claiming 'people' are/were trying to connect Ed Milliband with 'stiring up violence/the violence'

talk of missiles & "lightbulbs filled with ammonia" (is that this years snooker balls?) over shots of paint being thrown at banks etc
"random targets" que me yelling they're not random they're banks/symbols of the people responsible for the crisis. 
smoke bombs/flares? (coloured smoke ) going off 
somebody covered up in black waving red&black flag
shop window getting smashed with a plackard handle
riot police - lots of riot police with shield (at one point looking like they were about to do the conga)
subs claiming "preparing for the last resort containment, or as some people call it kettling"
last resort ffs

'normal' protesters marching with banners for hospitals etc.

sky view of all the people at the march &
brief shot with people with placards at the end
one with a caricature of Maggie

eta: inexplicable mention of "riot gore" on the subs at one point 
ffs ch4 the terms riot porn get it right


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Fleets of hoolie vans heading to traf sq


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Nah it was lilywhites on fire i'm pretty sure



The fire I've just seen was at the back of Lillywhites, in the road. Anyone not right on top of it could assume the building was on fire.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got back. Thoughts: quite a lot of people making fair bit of noise but sparse in places. Different feel to Gaza etc marches. Didn't see many police and no trouble except occupation at F&M, plus the results of paint bombs and various locations and a smashed up Lloyds. Lots of tangential banners related to various wars or other causes that I thought had no place, but mostly it was related to the cuts. Overall alright but felt very slightly lacklustre and quite a bit aimless.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 26, 2011)

oh and the delayed subtitle about people being masked and prepared for violence accidentally appeared under the first shot of visored & shielded riot police

eta: 





story said:


> Just got home from the march. I was at Fortnum & Mason's when it got occupied, managed to slip away just as the riot cops arrived.
> 
> The rest of the march - all the peaceful middle England lot - were passing F & M at the time, stopped to cheer on the occupation, massive shout went up when the red and black flag came out of the window on the first floor.
> 
> They may not be mindless thugs themselves, but they seemed to be in total support of the actions of the mindless thugs.


 
that's wonderful.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw six people in masks today, four of them the V ones. They were sat around doing nothing.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Sit-down protest going on in Regent Street.  Crowds of people moving down to Traf Sq.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 26, 2011)

rollinder said:


> oh and the delayed subtitle about people being masked and prepared for violence accidentally appeared under the first shot of visored & shielded riot police


 
Excellent


----------



## Dan U (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw loads round fortnums and recently in regent st but before that, none


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2011)

First batch of photos up - loads more to follow tomorrow!












http://www.urban75.org/blog/photos-from-the-tuc-march-for-the-alternative-26th-march-2011/


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 26, 2011)

The BBC are milking it (as usual).


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Fortnum and Mason's described as a 'crime scene' with every protester hand-cuffed and arrested?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 26, 2011)

great pics ed


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Ridiculous overreaction to the Fortnum situation - fucking crime scene my arse.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Fortnum and Mason's described as a 'crime scene' with every protester hand-cuffed and arrested?


 
They'll have a job charging them with criminal damage to the outside of the building & from what I understand there's nothing been damaged inside whatsoever.


----------



## binka (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> They'll have a job charging them with criminal damage to the outside of the building & from what I understand there's nothing been damaged inside whatsoever.


 
aggravated trespass is the charge i think


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad I missed Ed's speech - dire.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

stephj said:


> Ridiculous overreaction to the Fortnum situation - fucking crime scene my arse.



Actually it IS. Some cunt's made off with 10 million quid of our money.


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

they won't charge them with anything. that isn't why they're arresting them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

stephj said:


> Glad I missed Ed's speech - dire.


 
I bet he's sacking whoever wrote it in the morning - getting him to say "suffragettes".


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Actually it IS. Some cunt's made off with 10 million quid of our money.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

editor said:


> First batch of photos up - loads more to follow tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Great pics.  Look forward to the rest of them


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Meanwhile, the perpetrators of the vicious cuts, that target people, are free to roam the palace of Westminster unhindered.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Re - plod VS UK Uncut - I wonder how they (plod) are going to categorise UK Uncut?  Are they going to categorise them as have the right-wing Policy Exchange:



> One of the most striking claims of the Policy Exchange event is the implication that *UK Uncut are potentially an embryonic terrorist group*. Henry Robinson draws comparisons from his experience of Northern Ireland, stating that “when I see extremism developing like I see it developing in London through some of these protests, I think it requires a response to try and stop it in its infancy”.



(All can be found here: http://blog.ucloccupation.com/2011/02/22/dealing-with-dissent-the-view-from-the-authorities/)


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

What a shambles. Once again a peaceful and important demonstration is hijacked by the increasingly desperate actions of rent a thugs.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> What a shambles. Once again a peaceful and important demonstration is hijacked by the increasingly desperate actions of rent a thugs.



It's alright. Most of them have numbers on their epaulettes.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> What a shambles. Once again a peaceful and important demonstration is hijacked by the increasingly desperate actions of rent a thugs.


 
Peaceful demos get you fuck all. You need violence.


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> What a shambles. Once again a peaceful and important demonstration is hijacked by the increasingly desperate actions of rent a thugs.


 
did you copy & paste that from twitter?


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> What a shambles. Once again a peaceful and important demonstration is hijacked by the increasingly desperate actions of rent a thugs.



I thought Mark 'Stone/Kennedy' had been pulled out?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's alright. Most of them have numbers on their epaulettes.


 
What surprises me is that the cops were unable to prevent this. They surely would have info on this lot, especially after previous demos gone bad.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

audiotech said:


> I thought Mark 'Stone/Kennedy' had been pulled out?


 
Well, at least we now know his cause was just.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> What surprises me is that the cops were unable to prevent this. They surely would have info on this lot, especially after previous demos gone bad.



What lot? Prevent what? Who?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> did you copy & paste that from twitter?


 
This whole thread is a left wing wet dream


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> What lot? Prevent what? Who?


 
Prevent the criminals taking over, of course


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, at least we now know his cause was just.



Whose the "we" and what cause? Shagging?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2011)

Are you a real person or just a blank template?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> This whole thread is a left wing wet dream



Then go and knock one out to this:

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/danielhannan/100081436/march-for-the-alternative-what-alternative/


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

mauvais said:


> Are you a real person or just a blank template?


 
I'm a placard on fire, baby


----------



## Thraex (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> This whole thread is a left wing wet dream


 
You cock.


----------



## grit (Mar 26, 2011)

N_igma said:


> Peaceful demos get you fuck all. You need violence.


 
 violence so far appears to achieve fuck all as well.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Prevent the criminals taking over, of course


 
Already done it.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Police in disarray today especially when it kicked off in Oxford St and now Piccadilly - whether thats down to bad strategy/planning or poor morale setting in?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Then go and knock one out to this:
> 
> http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/danielhannan/100081436/march-for-the-alternative-what-alternative/



Never believe anything you read in the broadsheets


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> This whole thread is a left wing wet dream


 Fuck off you tosser!


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

grit said:


> violence so far appears to achieve fuck all as well.


 
short of storming parliament, it isn't going to achieve anything today.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> You cock.


 
And all the chickens have flown the coop


----------



## Thraex (Mar 26, 2011)

Just came back, before going back out. Brilliant, that's what I saw. Fantastic that so many people are doing what they believe will acheive something, rather than listening to tired old rhetoric in some park.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> Fuck off you tosser!


 
The eloquence, the eloquence!


----------



## grit (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> short of storming parliament, it isn't going to achieve anything today.


 
would even a few 100 heads storming parliament really result in anything either?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Never believe anything you read in the broadsheets



I don't believe shit-stirring little moles, either. This is not a thread for you to whine in. Go somewhere else if you want to whine about the march.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Just came back, before going back out. Brilliant, that's what I saw. Fantastic that so many people are doing what they believe will acheive something, rather than listening to tired old rhetoric in some park.


 
You cock.


----------



## Thraex (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> And all the chickens have flown the coop


 
Nah, last I saw the chickens were all listening to some smarmy git in Hyde Park.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> What surprises me is that the cops were unable to prevent this. They surely would have info on this lot, especially after previous demos gone bad.



Yes, they must know where Philip Green lives surely.


----------



## jakethesnake (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> The eloquence, the eloquence!


 You're still a tosser, you tosser.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I don't believe shit-stirring little moles, either. This is not a thread for you to whine in. Go somewhere else if you want to whine about the march.


 
Fortnums?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Plod are now lining up in Traf Sq

Radio - a few thousand people in Traq Sq still , sound systems going on etc  (Free School in Orange St is being evicted too, BTW)


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

dragonwolf said:


> Nah, last I saw the chickens were all listening to some smarmy git in Hyde Park.


 
Bet you use the word "sheeple" too


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> You're still a tosser, you tosser.


 
Lots of tossers on the telly today


----------



## Thraex (Mar 26, 2011)

At least my spurs are there, sharp and used....Cock


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Key is to try and keep momentum going now at Trafalgar Square.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

grit said:


> would even a few 100 heads storming parliament really result in anything either?


 
No grit. Although it might generate another leftoid wet dream thread.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 26, 2011)

hmmm... interestingly the Daily Fail supplies evidence of agent provocatuers/undercover scum... scroll down to the guy in the brown hoody!

eta: just in case they take it down...

Wrestle: A police officer has an activist in his grip and then pushes him to the floor. The man in the brown hooded top appeared to be an undercover officer pushing people away from his colleague


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

O noes a contrary opinion


----------



## Thraex (Mar 26, 2011)

No, I don't...why?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> View attachment 14451


 
This is clearly a coded message "Fo Real" is a notorious racist who posts on an Irish forum.


----------



## magneze (Mar 26, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> hmmm... interestingly the Daily Fail supplies evidence of agent provocatuers/undercover scum... scroll down to the guy in the brown hoody!


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> hmmm... interestingly the Daily Fail supplies evidence of agent provocatuers/undercover scum... scroll down to the guy in the brown hoody!
> 
> eta: just in case they take it down...
> View attachment 14450
> Wrestle: A police officer has an activist in his grip and then pushes him to the floor. The man in the brown hooded top appeared to be an undercover officer pushing people away from his colleague


 
Doesn't there seem to be quite a few hands on the fellow that you reckon is being pushed away?


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Showing a strength of feeling, as this march has clearly done, then it has achieved its goal.

Whether it's ignored by this Con-Dem coalition is another matter?

However, it is afterall a coalition and by its very nature weak and likely to become even weaker as time passes.


----------



## xes (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got back, didn;t see any trouble, apart from the stampeed by the Dorchester on parklane, but didn't fancy getting kettled in a 1 way street so we went to the pub. 

On the plus side, my placard will be in the museum of london next week for a display


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

The39thStep said:


> Doesn't there seem to be quite a few hands on the fellow that you reckon is being pushed away?


 
It was a collective decision


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> What surprises me is that the cops were unable to prevent this. They surely would have info on this lot, especially after previous demos gone bad.



Police jobs are under threat too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Police jobs are under threat too.


 
Create a police state; then everyone will have safe and secure jobs


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw none of you shites! had a grand old amble to trafalgar square before mass of numbers and time limits thereof turned me back. Saw some ace displays of silliness and some epic selling of papers.

Enterprising london hawkers had set up whistle stands etc- they never miss a trick.

A good day out in all, the Man was shown and I met an inveterate trotskyist who told me a lot about shoe labour unions and the like in my area. History comrades!

knackered now though. Unison were out in force!


----------



## xes (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry we missed ya Dotty, hope you had fun


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 26, 2011)

xes said:


> On the plus side, my placard will be in the museum of london next week for a display









looking forward to visiting that exhitbition on the 2nd of April
http://dynamicbaddog.posterous.com/47446340


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 26, 2011)

Enjoyed the march today. Didn't get involved in any direct action but cudos to those that did. I hope UK Uncut see a surge of support in the upcoming months.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Saw none of you shites! had a grand old amble to trafalgar square before mass of numbers and time limits thereof turned me back. Saw some ace displays of silliness and some epic selling of papers.
> 
> Enterprising london hawkers had set up whistle stands etc- they never miss a trick.
> 
> ...



Hope you didn't take your shirt off, Golum.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 26, 2011)

Robin Ince and Jimbob (carterusm) posting bollocks on twitter about  how idiots being stupid on the march might as well be government stooges & watching the violence on tv/it being hijacked by fucking extremists is depressing


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Create a police state; then everyone will have safe and secure jobs


 
Errr...what?


----------



## magneze (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely, this needs to be the start of things. When's the next one? Royal Wedding?


----------



## magneze (Mar 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Errr...what?


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Errr...what?


 
The more police, the more harmony. Less acts of dissent and unrest. Nobody feels unloved.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Soz missed ya DC, got somewhat sidetracked.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> The more police, the more harmony. Less acts of dissent and unrest. Nobody feels unloved.


 
Knew you were a troll jer


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 26, 2011)

rollinder said:


> Robin Ince and Jimbob (carterusm) posting bollocks on twitter about  how idiots being stupid on the march might as well be government stooges & watching the violence on tv/it being hijacked by fucking extremists is depressing


 
Without even any of their trademark puns?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

I got a bit sidetracked myself- the numbers were huge- I was on a mission to get past everyone with polite 'excuse mes' till some woman said 'You can do this all day and you won't get to the front mate'

which was true


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 26, 2011)

magneze said:


> Don't feed the troll.


thinking that too... 
'it' mentioned some Irish fash connection to a picture posted here, which went well over my head and i would consider myself fairly uptodate with AFA etc here...


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Knew you were a troll jer


 
I've got troll but I'm not a troll jer


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2011)

audiotech said:


> Fortnum and Mason's described as a 'crime scene' with every protester hand-cuffed and arrested?


 
A stunt like that was always going to happen at trophy location. Just spoke to some mates who got back by train to Manchester who said the turnout and atmosphere on the march was really inspiring ( they thought despite that Milliband got what could be called at best a polite reception)  and reckon that if everyone who went down feel the same that workplaces and community groups will feel more confident and the whole thing could be galvanised.

The thing is now is to call some more national/regional action and scope where there could be tangible resistance locally .


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2011)

So what did we have today. 250000 people marching (to take an average of the figures reported) and what did we do? Threw some paint at Top Man, broke a window at the Ritz and set fire to some rubbish at Picadilly Circus. All the while egged on by the massive that couldnt be arsed to turn up via twitter, facebook and this very site. 

We used to be an empire. FFS.

And no, this isnt a troll. It embarrasses me that the BEST we can do is a wholly inarticulate and uncoordinated wobble. Even Libya can do better, at leat they are driven by proper passion - we are just driven by "meh, there's not much else on today - so lets go to London and follow some people around aimlessley". 

If you wanted to fuck up London, hire 6 transit vans. At a prescribed time, get them all to park up sideways on the road lock the vans and drop the keys down the nearest drain. - outside the Angel tube, on the roundabout by Grosvenor Road/Park Lane, at Haymarket, at Victora, at the Blackwall tunnel and at the massive roundabout/one way system at Hammersmith. Then set off flares at Picadilly, Kings Cross, Victoria and Embankment undergrounds.

Voila, traffic gridlock, no trains, no busses no nothing. And it took a max of 15 of you.

Fucking amateurs. These kids will be in charge of putting us into homes in 20 years. I am more afraid of that than the cunts in charge at the moment. At least with them I have (something of) a choice.

Flame me.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I've got troll but I'm not a troll jer


 
That doesn't even make sense  still, carry on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

also a FULL COLOUR edition of the socialist was mine for the princely sum of a pound. Cover price 70p but 'I don't carry change mate' I bet you don't, in pocket, paper or heart *shakes fist*

Morning star was on the ground for free


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> So what did we have today. 250000 people marching (to take an average of the figures reported) and what did we do? Threw some paint at Top Man, broke a window at the Ritz and set fire to some rubbish at Picadilly Circus. All the while egged on by the massive that couldnt be arsed to turn up via twitter, facebook and this very site.
> 
> We used to be an empire. FFS.
> 
> ...


 
I think I love you


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got back to the sea side. Went on the march with partner and kids, who enjoyed themselves. Then I headed off solo to Oxford St and then to Picadilly; the former was  quiet but the later was very good value (especially F&M and Lloyds). Well done to those involved and good luck to those who are still out and about. 

Cheers and more of the same please - Louis MacNeice


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

what action did you take, averagejoe?


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Something is better than nothing, we couldn't all make it what do you expect.


----------



## xes (Mar 26, 2011)

ooh, and DBD and I got a cuddle from the love police


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> what action did you take, averagejoe?


 
Leave him be. He posted a magnificent polemic and compared today to Libya. What more do you want?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Flame me.



It's pity rather than flame that you deserve.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 26, 2011)

Would have been good to have seen you dotcom, I even thought about you earlier in the day when the RMT charted train I was on passed through Kettering. Together, me and you could have unleashed more fiery death and destruction than the entire blackblock combined.


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Leave him be. He posted a magnificent polemic and compared today to Libya. What more do you want?


 
your definition of 'magnificent' is different to the dictionary version, i guess. and 'polemic' for that matter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

I was stuck on a NATSUWC (whatever it is) teachers union coach. The combined might of them helped me translate a french phrase from the book I was reading- by googling on a smartphone.

lol


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> The more police, the more harmony. Less acts of dissent and unrest. Nobody feels unloved.


 
are you drunk?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> your definition of 'magnificent' is different to the dictionary version, i guess. and 'polemic' for that matter.


 
Words, so hung up on words. You think words matter? Tell that to the injured and dying.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Words, so hung up on words. You think words matter? Tell that to the injured and dying.



lol


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2011)

Louis MacNeice said:


> It's pity rather than flame that you deserve.
> 
> Louis MacNeice


 
Says you who went with your family and kids and then SENT THEM HOME so you could rubberneck.

What action did I take? None. Couldnt be arsed. Coulnt be arsed because there was no structure to today. Couldnt be arsed because there was no passion. Coulndt be arsed because 99% of the people there today were there on cheap day returns and it wasnt raining.

This country is fucking rubbish at revolution.

More cucumber sandwiches?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Where's the cross? It is Jer isn't it?!


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> are you drunk?


 
Because alcohol feeds the flames? Listen up; alcohol will not prop up your revolution. What would Mao do?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> lol


 
You can titter but what we have on our hands is another Libya. How did it get this far?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## mao (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Says you who went with your family and kids and then SENT THEM HOME so you could rubberneck.
> 
> What action did I take? None. Couldnt be arsed. Coulnt be arsed because there was no structure to today. Couldnt be arsed because there was no passion. Coulndt be arsed because 99% of the people there today were there on cheap day returns and it wasnt raining.
> 
> ...



As I said pity.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree with averagejoe in that i wish it had kicked off more than it did.  I wasn't there though so what can i say.  Still wish there had been more disorder.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Attending the rally today made me feel like slitting the throats of tory vermin.


 
Your vision of utopia is wanting


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Because alcohol feeds the flames? Listen up; alcohol will not prop up your revolution. What would Mao do?



Mayo and mustard please.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2011)

Louis MacNeice said:


> As I said pity.
> 
> Louis MacNeice


 
Brilliant. Just a brilliant reposte. You.Fucking. Mug.

Have a nice time at the seaside and going back to work on Monday to just.....survive


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> So what did we have today. 250000 people marching (to take an average of the figures reported) and what did we do? Threw some paint at Top Man, broke a window at the Ritz and set fire to some rubbish at Picadilly Circus. All the while egged on by the massive that couldnt be arsed to turn up via twitter, facebook and this very site.
> 
> We used to be an empire. FFS.
> 
> ...


 Nice try Joe, I just cant see it working.  It should be easy enough to tow some vans out the way.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Mayo and mustard please.


 
This is no time for condiments. That time has passed. The lights are going out, all over London now. Prepare for bed time.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2011)

junglevip said:


> Nice try Joe, I just cant see it working.  It should be easy enough to tow some vans out the way.


 
The thing is, by the time the vans are parked up, the other traffic blocks everything else. The police cant get there. Even if they can, they then have to break into the vans and then start them (which will need a further delivery of specialists - recovery vehicles or something), which cant get there because the whole place is snarled up. And with the smoke on the underground, they cant get there that way either.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

cracktout booby off our thread- whose thread? OUR THREAD

and so forth


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Errr...what?



Ignore the troll.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> If you wanted to fuck up London, hire 6 transit vans. At a prescribed time, get them all to park up sideways on the road lock the vans and drop the keys down the nearest drain. - outside the Angel tube, on the roundabout by Grosvenor Road/Park Lane, at Haymarket, at Victora, at the Blackwall tunnel and at the massive roundabout/one way system at Hammersmith. Then set off flares at Picadilly, Kings Cross, Victoria and Embankment undergrounds.
> 
> Voila, traffic gridlock, no trains, no busses no nothing. And it took a max of 15 of you.
> 
> .


 
I don't think the idea was to fuck up London, was it? You appear to be confusing the TUC with Al Quaeda. The idea was to protest against cuts, and there was a fair bit of direct action targeted against companies which are perceived to be tax dodgers. Setting off nukes or poisoning resevoirs or whatever else it is you fancy doing would have been rather off-message in that context.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't know what having an empire has to do with any protest in north Africa or London...


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 26, 2011)

I didn't see a paper seller all day


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe

Trouble is the lines between activism and terrorism blur with your idea and you could then be faced with armed police etc and long stretches.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> So what did we have today. 250000 people marching (to take an average of the figures reported) and what did we do? Threw some paint at Top Man, broke a window at the Ritz and set fire to some rubbish at Picadilly Circus. All the while egged on by the massive that couldnt be arsed to turn up via twitter, facebook and this very site.
> 
> We used to be an empire. FFS.
> 
> ...


 
This sounds exactly what the anti cuts movement is calling out for .


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

"Back in my day, the empire would fuck em up good and proper. Kids these days, well..."


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 26, 2011)

I see we have a refugee from the Torygraph blogs with us this evening.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2011)

To jungle vip and Marice.

fair do's. It just *frustrates* me


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Clearly the dissenters are under the influence of Al-Qaeeda and drugs.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2011)

Amyway, enough from me. I'm off to watch Ant and Dec


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

stephj said:


> "Back in my day, the empire would fuck em up good and proper. Kids these days, well..."


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> The thing is, by the time the vans are parked up, the other traffic blocks everything else. The police cant get there. Even if they can, they then have to break into the vans and then start them (which will need a further delivery of specialists - recovery vehicles or something), which cant get there because the whole place is snarled up. And with the smoke on the underground, they cant get there that way either.


 
If it was that straight forward the IRA would have done that.  I think the people sould 'armour up' and give them a fight.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 26, 2011)

Tim Wilcox on BBC News earlier "The anarchist party". Which anarchist party is that, Tim?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Brilliant. Just a brilliant reposte. You.Fucking. Mug.
> 
> Have a nice time at the seaside and going back to work on Monday to just.....survive


 

riposte. It's french for a counter attack in fencing. Keep up your shit and the chance to be better educated than dad will be lost for your kids


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> To jungle vip and Marice.
> 
> fair do's. It just *frustrates* me


 
Motorcycle clothing a dustbin lid and a rolling pin ought to even things up.  Maybe some shinpads


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Go and have a sit down Joe with a packet of Werthers Originals.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 26, 2011)

junglevip said:


> Motorcycle clothing a dustbin lid and a rolling pin ought to even things up.  Maybe some shinpads


 
Hahhahah! Imagine that! Like some some shitty Charles Bronson wannabe patrolling the street dishing out vengeance...

Its not me.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Tim Wilcox on BBC News earlier "The anarchist party". Which anarchist party is that, Tim?



I lolled.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

junglevip said:


> Motorcycle clothing a dustbin lid and a rolling pin ought to even things up.  Maybe some shinpads


 
And a sidekick called Bucky


----------



## Zhelezniakov (Mar 26, 2011)

Fit team photographer Cambridge circus, they got chased off pretty sharpish
he looked quite shaken up.


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Hahhahah! Imagine that! Like some some shitty Charles Bronson wannabe patrolling the street dishing out vengeance...
> 
> Its not me.


 
I am glad I cheered you up.  Uf you study martial arts for a while you would better understand.  You may still laugh though


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> And a sidekick called Bucky


 
When I did kung fu we trained with weapons.  The best one are usually 'lying around the house'  the originals were hand tools.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

junglevip said:


> I am glad I cheered you up.  Uf you study martial arts for a while you would better understand.  You may still laugh though


 
Ninja clad protesters to enter the fray. If only they had that in Libya it would all be over now.


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

AverageJoe said:


> Hahhahah! Imagine that! Like some some shitty Charles Bronson wannabe patrolling the street dishing out vengeance...
> 
> Its not me.


 
Its also a LOT less far fetched than your idea tbf


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

junglevip said:


> When I did kung fu we trained with weapons.  The best one are usually 'lying around the house'  the originals were hand tools.


 
Don't forget your butler; Alfred. Where would you be without his trusty input?


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Ninja clad protesters to enter the fray. If only they had that in Libya it would all be over now.


 
Those who are up for a fight should put there money where there mouth is.  The police use armour so why not?  You can get a lot of armour  on the web anyway


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

junglevip said:


> Those who are up for a fight should put there money where there mouth is.  The police use armour so why not?  You can get a lot of armour  on the web anyway


 
Web. Of course. The kind that sprays out of your costume. I get where you're coming from.


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Don't forget your butler; Alfred. Where would you be without his trusty input?


 
I have just spilled my hot chocolate on my ninja suit, i got exited and I am off for a wank.  Good Luck


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 26, 2011)

junglevip said:


> You can get a lot of armour  on the web anyway



We'll need a suitably armour-clad leader, skilled in military tactics and with an advanced bloodlust, obviously. I propose this chap as our fearless leader:


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

junglevip said:


> I have just spilled my hot chocolate on my ninja suit, i got exited and I am off for a wank.  Good Luck


 
Ok but remember; with great power - comes great responsibility


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

Bakunin said:


> We'll need a suitably armour-clad leader, skilled in military tactics and with an advanced bloodlust, obviously. I propose this chap as our fearless leader:


 
My god!  Where did you get my picture?


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 26, 2011)

junglevip said:


> My god!  Where did you get my picture?


 
So you habitually parade around in gold-painted armour, waving a broadsword about and shouting 'Blood! Death! War! Rumpy-pumpy!', do you?

Ohhhhh-kayyyyy...

*Backs away slowly*


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Clearly the dissenters are under the influence of Al-Qaeeda and drugs.


 And Nescafe


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got in. Phone died just after I took a pic of smoke coming from Lillywhites at Piccadilly circus.   Then we had to head somewhere for drinks.   Anyone know what happened with that?


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

Bakunin said:


> So you habitually parade around in gold-painted armour, waving a broadsword about and shouting 'Blood! Death! War! Rumpy-pumpy!', do you?
> 
> Ohhhhh-kayyyyy...
> 
> *Backs away slowly*


 
I have watched a lot of Mahabharat... .. .

Mahabharat


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

You can see me in action once again here


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

Just got home...my impressions:

-followed the black bloc as it marched around the west end and soho, redecorating banks on the way. There was a funny moment when the bloc  got to picaddily circus and was forced to join with the main march on Piccadily - as the two streams joined there was a long awkward silence, with the TU march on the left hand side of the street and the black block on the right. What had been a noisy black bloc now fell near silent - a lady from Liverpool on the TU side piped up and said 'Are they on the right march?'. I thought it really captured the divide...

The Ritz took the worst hit - there was one moment as the first wave of people went at it that I saw a younger policeman on the otherside of the street turn to his sergeant and say 'shouldn't we get in there' - his sergeant took one look, twisted his lips and said 'nah, they'll be alright!' they were outnumbered by a long way tbf.

All day everyone moved fast and i didnt see one moment where they police could keep up with what was going on.

Did see someone go down in a serious way after a batton to the head outside the Sports CAfe at the bottom of Haymarket - riot police rushed in to 'protect the scene'. Looked really bad - I hope whoever it was is okay. They weren't moving for a long time. 



AverageJoe said:


> It embarrasses me that the BEST we can do is a wholly inarticulate and uncoordinated wobble.


The mood today, I felt, wasnt particularly vocal or carnivalish, and had an air of 'business' about it. Everyone knows the scale of the task and knows that today wouldnt solve everything, but nonetheless went about doing what could be done.

Today 'demonstrated' whose up for it. Next step, strikes I guess.

*Any news as to why Uncut went for Fortnum and Mason? I presume its tax dodging. That message doesnt seem to have got through to the media.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Just got in. Phone died just after I took a pic of smoke coming from Lillywhites at Piccadilly circus.   Then we had to head somewhere for drinks.   Anyone know what happened with that?


 
scaffolding hoardings set alight - round the back of lillywhites


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

ska invita said:


> *Any news as to why Uncut went for Fortnum and Mason? I presume its tax dodging. That message doesnt seem to have got through to the media.



http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/blog/press-release-uk-uncut-occupy-tax-dodgers-fortnum-and-mason


----------



## cantsin (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm a placard on fire, baby


 
 you're an attention seeking div, go somewhere  else where anyone's interested


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Probably weren't far away from you Ska!


If I hear some Tory cunt say that 'repositioning the economy' phrase again


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Getting lively again at Trafalgar Square.


----------



## xes (Mar 26, 2011)

any live feeds?


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the updates from everyone today


----------



## claphamboy (Mar 26, 2011)

xes said:


> any live feeds?


 
On Sky ATM - attempts to fence in the pigs with crash barriers -lol


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 26, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Thanks for all the updates from everyone today


 
I'm looking to head to Trafalgar Square soon. Is it kettled in any way?


----------



## Dhimmi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've dragged myself from my sick bed to congratulate the protestors of today, well done all. 

Must admit slight disappointment at no action against the boat race, did imagine a few class warriors might have done that. Most infuriating coverage was Ed Balls claiming "there's a fairer way", rich when it was his mob who bailed the bastid bankers to start with.

e2a: Taffy sky live says 500 protestors, 100 cops, so no kettle.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

fair play to the fortnum and mason occupiers. is anyone still in there?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 26, 2011)

Kicking off in Trafalgar Square, apparently.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 26, 2011)

Snooker (Billard) ball first sighting BBC news.Prize?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

More police being bought in to Trafalgar Square.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> fair play to the fortnum and mason occupiers. is anyone still in there?


 
i think they gave themselves up.

...looks like Custers last stand at Trafalgar Sq. This Trafalgar fight is just the police getting revenge - they were given the run around today. Trafalgar square was jsut a party when i was leaving at 9pm - no trouble to anyone. Get in and get out is always the best. Hope everyone down there is okay - could get really ugly - its pretty cold now too.

* I did see a special guard set up for the olympic clock - i wonder if it will survive the night??


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

cantsin said:


> you're an attention seeking div, go somewhere  else where anyone's interested


 
People are dying, you heartless fool


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

It's kicked off in Traf Sq - regular plod replaced by riot plod.  Protestors fighting back and riot plod seemingly not in the ascendant.


----------



## xes (Mar 26, 2011)

the longer they're in the kettle, the closer they come to occupying the square for the night  (good luck out there)


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey froggy, hope your day was good x


----------



## IC3D (Mar 26, 2011)

I think the cops would let protesters stay as long as they liked in Trafalger sq it seemed more aggy in Piccadilly really.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

yeh good but exhausting, sorry i didn't manage to catch up with you btw.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm gripping my armchair with baited breath, I can hardly reach the popcorn. I'm watching a revolution unfold before my very eyes; OMFG


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Fucking Sky are saying the march was "hijacked by anarchists" 

Tomorrow's Mail on Sunday should be worth a look...


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

I am pleased that some people are putting up a fight.  I can only type about it from a dark room.... ... .. .


----------



## xes (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone got any news from Hyde Park? As we left there was a small gathering o about 1-200 people, dancing round a sound system and big fire. Have they all gone off to TS now or are they still there?

(there was also a skip on fire, fire engine turned up and fucked off leaving it ablaze  )


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

one of the protesters being lead by the police only for him to be let off..  He ran... Sky News!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

baited with stale spunk.

It's 'bated' by the way from 'abate' to hold back.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

What were people around you saying about the ukuncut protesters? a lot of the people on my union coach were pretty disgusted by it and one woman started yelling at them and saying "you're stupid" etc. I supported it to be honest but it seemed quite a lot of people didn't.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm gripping my armchair with baited breath, I can hardly reach the popcorn. I'm watching a revolution unfold before my very eyes; OMFG


 
Who are you again?


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Who are you again?


 
That's Jer who flounced


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Fucking Sky are saying the march was "hijacked by anarchists"
> 
> Tomorrow's Mail on Sunday should be worth a look...


 
they would say that


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm gripping my armchair with baited breath, I can hardly reach the popcorn. I'm watching a revolution unfold before my very eyes; OMFG


 
Watching Television X free show again eh?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

junglevip said:


> I am pleased that some people are putting up a fight.  I can only type about it from a dark room.... ... .. .


 
The Bat Cave?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

I am still amazed that people are still in T square!


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm typing about it from a well lit room


----------



## IC3D (Mar 26, 2011)

What a load of tabloid bollocks on Sky


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm gripping my armchair with baited breath,


 
maggot breath


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> What were people around you saying about the ukuncut protesters? a lot of the people on my union coach were pretty disgusted by it and one woman started yelling at them and saying "you're stupid" etc. I supported it to be honest but it seemed quite a lot of people didn't.


 
Nobody I was on the coach with had a bad word to day about em, from those I spoke to. Teachers union coach tho ennit so...


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> baited with stale spunk.
> 
> It's 'bated' by the way from 'abate' to hold back.


 
It's well and truly baited, I assure you


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Protestors now hoofing flares at plod in Traf Sq - plod threatening to get truncheon happy.  Reportedly some fighting between protestors too.


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> The Bat Cave?


 
The Bat cave... .. . Its amazing where you can get free wifi these days


----------



## N_igma (Mar 26, 2011)

grit said:


> violence so far appears to achieve fuck all as well.


 
You call that violence? I've seen more violent games of hopskotch on the playground.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> It's well and truly baited, I assure you


Maggots or lugworm?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

N_igma said:


> You call that violence? I've seen more violent games of hopskotch on the playground.


 
The hell kind of playgrounds you at


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Nobody I was on the coach with had a bad word to day about em, from those I spoke to. Teachers union coach tho ennit so...


 
yep, was pretty surprised by it to be honest, don't know what the rest of them thought but one or two were pretty vocal ...


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Maggots or lugworm?


 
Red ne'er do wells


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> they would say that



Yeah of course, that's a given, really. It's the "hijacked" bit that gets me. They were / are just people on the march, like anyone else, innit. Anarchism is a political standpoint like any other, and equally valid etc. Sky are cunts, tbh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been out for the last few hours.   Summary of what's been happening please?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> That's Jer who flounced


 
Oh, right, yes, of course it is, he got a name change on a "real name" basis. I wish he wouldn't be such a prick though.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah of course, that's a given, really. It's the "hijacked" bit that gets me. They were / are just people on the march, like anyone else, innit. Anarchism is a political standpoint like any other, and equally valid etc. Sky are cunts, tbh


 
yeah, it's bollocks. haven't they(anarchists) got a right to go on a march like anyone else?


----------



## IC3D (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> What were people around you saying about the ukuncut protesters? a lot of the people on my union coach were pretty disgusted by it and one woman started yelling at them and saying "you're stupid" etc. I supported it to be honest but it seemed quite a lot of people didn't.


 
I heard similar opinions but the Unions are pretty impoten, time for a national strike and show some guts rather than moan about activists.


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2011)

It looks like it's still going on in Trafalgar Square, so I'm guessing that's where butchers is.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah of course, that's a given, really. It's the "hijacked" bit that gets me. They were / are just people on the march, like anyone else, innit. *violence* is a political standpoint like any other, and equally valid etc. Sky are cunts, tbh


 
Corrected for you, as you salivate furiously over the soles of scores of dead policemen


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh, right, yes, of course it is, he got a name change on a "real name" basis. I wish he wouldn't be such a prick though.


 
He can't help himself.


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> The Bat Cave?


 
Bat Cave

Dont tell anyone its a secret


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh, right, yes, of course it is, he got a name change on a "real name" basis. I wish he wouldn't be such a prick though.


 
Yes, why is this agent provacateur hijacking our righteous thread


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2011)

Is this "live info share"?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

John Eden on Twitter has scribed that a Sky journo bod offered a protestor cash to throw a brick....shades of journos offering Belfast kids in the early 80's moolah to chuck missiles at RUC plod?

Traf Sq has turned v nasty - lots of fighting etc going on.  Talk of protestors taking the fight down Whitehall.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes, why is this agent provacateur hijacking our righteous thread


 
Why did you flounce again oh mr contrarian?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Corrected for you, as you salivate furiously over the soles of scores of dead policemen


 
you what? 

I don't attack you on here and think some of the stuff thats been said to you over the years is pretty nasty but you don't help yourself with posts like this. you really don't.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> yeah, it's bollocks. haven't they(anarchists) got a right to go on a march like anyone else?


 
Come off it. 

They aint 'marching'. They are out there on the cobbles rioting. Now you might agree or disagree with thier actions but dont try and minimise by claiming its just an alternative form of march.

The TUC lot, they marched. Almost zero Police input and it was ended in a nice little Labour party rally in Hyde Park.

The Black Flag mob, they are protesting. Properly. Its not a march in any way, shape or form.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> you what?
> 
> I don't attack you on here and think some of the stuff thats been said to you over the years is pretty nasty but you don't help yourself with posts like this. you really don't.


 
I am what you made me, I concur


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

im not saying its another form of march. i'm saying that they had just as much right to be there as anyone else, and were not "highjacking" it, they weren't forcing anyone to go into fucking fortman and mason at gunpoint were they. whether i agree with all their methods on this particular occasion is another matter.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 26, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> Come off it.
> 
> They aint 'marching'. They are out there on the cobbles rioting. Now you might agree or disagree with thier actions but dont try and minimise by claiming its just an alternative form of march.
> 
> ...



Careful now, you're starting to sound like a lefty!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I am what you made me, I concur


 
you what? 
ive never insulted you on here.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

i suggest you go into your local conservative party branch meeting and tell your comrades your views stoatie .


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Stoat Boy said:


> The* Black Flag mob*, they are protesting. Properly. Its not a march in any way, shape or form.



And they had their own soundtrack too:


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> im not saying its another form of march. i'm saying that they had just as much right to be there as anyone else, and were not "highjacking" it, they weren't forcing anyone to go into fucking fortman and mason at gunpoint were they. whether i agree with all their methods on this particular occasion is another matter.


 
It's certainly not hijacking when they carried out actions away from main march!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

well exactly!


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I am what you made me, I concur


 
Here I am again 'in action'


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> I am what you made me, I concur


 
You seem to be posting here to deliberately disrupt the thread. Please do not post on this thread any more.


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

comrade stoatboy.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> you what?
> ive never insulted you on here.


 
Dammit man, this isn't about me. Can't you see the anger, the fear, the madness?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> yeah, it's bollocks. haven't they(anarchists) got a right to go on a march like anyone else?



Exactly. It's something to do with some shit called democracy, or freedom, or some such nonsense. How dare the natives get restless!?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Corrected for you, as you salivate furiously over the soles of scores of dead policemen


 
spitting on a dead coppers boots is as far as that can be made sane.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Dammit man, this isn't about me. Can't you see the anger, the fear, the madness?



i see plenty of anger and fear, certainly. 

that fence must be starting to hurt your arse


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Corrected for you, as you salivate furiously over the *soles* of scores of dead policemen



Yeah, those policemen's soles, eh? They used to wear DM's now they wear Magnums. Not like the old days, eh?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Apparently only 100 people left in Traf Sq - plod have swept in and cleared out loads of people.  Looks like kettling is happening here bigstyle.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2011)

STFU jer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> comrade stoatboy.


 
Commisar for Self Interest an Popery


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Corrected for you, as you salivate furiously over the soles of scores of dead policemen


 
salivate? Well, I'd spit on them, yes. And you too.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Had to turn Sky News off as it was infuriating me. All that rubbish about the reason the Black Bloc's numbers suddenly swelling being that they somehow persuaded people to join them. I expect they had about 300 black hoodies on them then. And the talk of criminality, mindless thugs, these aren't protesters...yes they fucking are. Agree with the methods or their grievances or not, it's still a protest & legitimate at that.

Some fine tales to be told over the next couple of days.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Exactly. It's something to do with some shit called democracy, or freedom, or some such nonsense. How dare the natives get restless!?!


 
And anarchism is a philosophy which emphasises (usually non-violent in the sense that they're not out to kill people) direct action as a political tactic in the struggles of the working class. If you are an anarchist then sorry but whether anarchism is right or not, whether you agree with it or not, you are going to believe that that is legitimate and in fact, frequently necessary. you're going to share a similar viewpoint to others on the march on other poltiical issues. so why the fuck is your presence on the march, even if you leave it later on to go do your anarchist thing, "highjacking" it?


----------



## Stoat Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Careful now, you're starting to sound like a lefty!


 
LOL.

The lefties were on that wonderful march with its varied colours and noises and just a lovely atmoshphere of being part of something and all followed up by a lovely speech from that nice Mr Milliband.

Thats the British left.

I aint sure what those people smashing the banks up but its an insult to label them as being part of the British left because they might be a lot of things but ineffectual wankers they aint.

Please dont confuse my admiration for the direct protests today as some sort of conversion to the left. It aint. What I saw in Hyde Park today makes me loathe the 'left' more than I can even begin to articulate and to see them all in their smug glory makes me hope that even more of them lose thier cosy public sector jobs. 

The Welfare state has become a tumour on British society and the sooner its dismantled the better but if thats going to happen then those of us on the libertarian right need to be willing to take the sort of direct action I saw today and make it happen. 

And the one thing we should all share is a loathing of the banks and corporations.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, stop replying to whatshisface, he's been asked to cease and desist, now I'm asking the rest of you to stop.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> salivate? Well, I'd spit on them, yes. And you too.


 
I imagine you would but I'm afraid I don't swallow


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Dammit man, this isn't about me. Can't you see the anger, the fear, the madness?


 
It's time to fuck right off now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> OK, stop replying to whatshisface, he's been asked to cease and desist, now I'm asking the rest of you to stop.


 
though unfortunately he has not done so, so a 24h ban, but yes please don't be distracted


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 26, 2011)

He's been fucked off. Now, lets keep this thread for info only please


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2011)

157 arrests today - from an attendance of let's say 400,000, this is a shocking 0.04%. Curse this violent majority.

The only national stats I could find were for 2006, in which 2.3% of the UK population were arrested.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Laurie Penny tweeting from Traf Sq - confirming protestors vs plod punch-fest.  Loads of plod visible on the Traf Sq cam.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> And anarchism is a philosophy which emphasises (usually non-violent in the sense that they're not out to kill people) direct action as a political tactic in the struggles of the working class. If you are an anarchist then sorry but whether anarchism is right or not, whether you agree with it or not, you are going to believe that that is legitimate and in fact, frequently necessary. you're going to share a similar viewpoint to others on the march on other poltiical issues. so why the fuck is your presence on the march, even if you leave it later on to go do your anarchist thing, "highjacking" it?


 

the powers that be will always focus on the 'dissident wing'. Our anarchists don't even kill people and blow buildings up or rob banks. Minor property damage. But the r/w media focus solely on them.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Made it home. Fucked off I had to leave. I hope those that are left will keep going well into the night.


----------



## junglevip (Mar 26, 2011)

mauvais said:


> 157 arrests today - from an attendance of let's say 400,000, this is a shocking 0.04%. Curse this violent majority.
> 
> The only national stats I could find were for 2006, in which 2.3% of the UK population were arrested.



35 peoplee hurt according to the BBC news just now


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> And anarchism is a philosophy which emphasises (usually non-violent in the sense that they're not out to kill people) direct action as a political tactic in the struggles of the working class. If you are an anarchist then sorry but whether anarchism is right or not, whether you agree with it or not, you are going to believe that that is legitimate and in fact, frequently necessary. you're going to share a similar viewpoint to others on the march on other poltiical issues. so why the fuck is your presence on the march, even if you leave it later on to go do your anarchist thing, "highjacking" it?



Spot on. If people feel betrayed, exploited, deceived etc by the corporate and political, then how the fuck can anyone be surprised when it kicks off?

The right to freedom of expression is supposed to be a fundamental tenet of 'civilised democracies' - shit like what's happened today makes a blatant mockery of that.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 26, 2011)

The violence was non-existent. One minute We were in leicjester square with a bunch of people standing about with sound system or samba the next we were in the pub watching live BBC reporting about violence in licester square ffs. It wasn't going onn.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone in or near Traf Sq able to give an update please?


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

Bit sad that the Met are getting arsey in Trafalgar Square. Everything I saw earlier today seemed pretty light touch in comparison with previous events. Admittedly I wasn't in the thick of it in Picadilly, but at the line I was face to face with at the fire, everything was very civilised.

When I went back to the square afterwards, there was a great vibe. Plenty of black bloc, but no sign of trouble. Police stood off at a distance. If they'd stuck at that, what would they have lost? Traffy Sq is indestructible and people will disperse of their own accord. Makes no sense.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

who the fucker in the blue cap they nearly forgot to put on their helmets...


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Watch sky news...


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> The violence was non-existent. One minute We were in leicjester square with a bunch of people standing about with sound system or samba the next we were in the pub watching live BBC reporting about violence in licester square ffs. It wasn't going onn.


 
Similar experience in the pub I was in. "Shocking pictures" on the TV, and then I popped up the road, all of 50m, and it was all fine. Well, very dramatic in appearance - with the fire - but actually very calm on both 'sides'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

Has he had a bit too much to drink or been bashed on the head by someone?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

the pods where pushing protesters into the line of the bottles throwers...


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

the pods down charing cross road...


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Best bit of public disorder I've had the honour to see in Britain.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> What were people around you saying about the ukuncut protesters? a lot of the people on my union coach were pretty disgusted by it and one woman started yelling at them and saying "you're stupid" etc. I supported it to be honest but it seemed quite a lot of people didn't.


 
When someone said over a loud haler that uncut had taken over topshop and other places on oxford st. there was a cheer around us on the march.   One woman was berating a girl and a guy with scarf and mask for the more exuberant actions.  Madz and me both voiced our support and the woman gave up and wandered off and we had a little chat with them.  Nice people.      I'm sure the woman berating them is too.


Overall I'd say today went very well...


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunday Telegraph headline - "Britain's Face Of Hatred"

Good work..


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

no idea but won't surprise me he was pushing into the line of bottle throwers...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

The Sky News cameraman is consistently in completely the wrong place.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> When someone said over a loud haler that uncut had taken over topshop and other places on oxford st. there was a cheer around us on the march.   One woman was berating a girl and a guy with scarf and mask for the more exuberant actions.  Madz and me both voiced our support and the woman gave up and wandered off and we had a little chat with them.  Nice people.      I'm sure the woman berating them is too.


 
She is a nice person I think just not used to that sort of thing. But we need people like her not just hardened activists.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah the Daily Hate! "Ritzkrieg" headline world War two still continues


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

Still banging on about the "levels of violence".


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

where the hell did all the bottles come from ??


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Watch sky news...



I'd prefer to hear the truth tbh


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

the sunday mirror predictable and big snore... Zzzzz


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

lol but they have "live footage!" pictures don't lie live


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> yeah the Daily Hate! "Ritzkrieg" headline world War two still continues


Ian Bone has run with the same story

TABLE FOR TWO AT THE RITZ PLEASE!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

how did the rig do, fraction? all worked ok?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky News - looks like riot plod are gethering towards protestors near Charing Cross station....

Do you think the Daily Heil will include a picture of Hitler in their coverage?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

the protesters heading up the stand now??


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> lol but they have "live footage!" pictures don't lie live



I don't agree, but yeah it's better than the repeated, edited bollocks they were showing earlier. Sky are cunts, we need to always remember that.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

sky camera man is shit his view is all over the place


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

eyes police van in charing cross train station I wonder where the protesters heading now... they regain the area yeah!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> the protesters heading up the stand now??


 
Looks like it - fires etc near Charing X.  Riot plod also doing running charges north of Traf Sq.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm fucking jealous.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

sky says ask a bobby if you need help... yeah right being pushed into the path of flying bottles.. yeah great..


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I'm fucking jealous.


 
Me too, a bit. Oh to be 25 & tieless for a day.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Sunday Telegraph headline - "Britain's Face Of Hatred"
> 
> Good work..


 
I suppose it's too much to wish that that was accompanying a pic of Cameron and Clegg?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Looks like it - fires etc near Charing X.  Riot plod also doing running charges north of Traf Sq.


 
We saw quite a few bonfires today.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

oh no the sky corp supporting the pigs... by showing broken bottles etc...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> We saw quite a few bonfires today.


 
How many were yours?


----------



## claphamboy (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> where the hell did all the bottles come from ??


 
Aye, there's fucking broken glass everywhere.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I suppose it's too much to wish that that was accompanying a pic of Cameron and Clegg?



That would be four faces


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

fucking 'ell a copper moved aside to let sky corps film a shot...


----------



## SF-02 (Mar 26, 2011)

There's quite a few banks along the strand not 2 minutes from there. I presume that's where peeps would have gone? If the reporter was half decent they would go there to check it out


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

Just watch about 5 mins of BBC footage and I want to cause great harm to some of those reporters.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How many were yours?


 
I can't tell you. don't want to incriminate myself.   


I can tell you police intelligence was that another march was planned for 5pm on oxford st and that it was maybe going to get nasty.   they got that wrong, as ox street was pretty much its usual shoppers' delight from 5pm onwards while F&M took the heat, so maybe uncut or whoever got some nice disinformation out there.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

na that never happens I know it strange isn't it  there a nice cotts next to that junction


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC hack claims that "anarchists" were taking drugs pre-action time - are these the same drugs Al-Qaeda gave to to Libyans?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

the bbc is becoming a cheap propaganda channel.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> BBC hack claims that "anarchists" were taking drugs pre-action time - are these the same drugs Al-Qaeda gave to to Libyans?


 
I had a bottle or two of London Pride. Does that count?


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Just watch about 5 mins of BBC footage and I want to cause great harm to some of those reporters.


 
The bloke on at the moment is talking things up stupidly. People "tanked up", "I saw lots of people taking drugs"... wtf?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

sounds like Boris is chocking to death with a biscuit stuck in his throat to the BBC. The BBC has this annoying habit of recycling it's image...


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> The bloke on at the moment is talking things up stupidly. People "tanked up", "I saw lots of people taking drugs"... wtf?


 
They never fuckin' gave me any.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> I had a bottle or two of London Pride. Does that count?


 
Yes you infidel pigdog of the Great Satan 

Getting bored of the BBC rolling footage now - get down to the Strand you lazy feckers, and earn yer money!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> the bbc is becoming a cheap propaganda channel.



innit , same old looped footage and biased...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 26, 2011)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaah! Capital Rattled!  

Stand firm Trafalgar Square massive! 

Just the beginning.....


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 26, 2011)

I am glad you're ok, lovely quimmy 



You too, Bishie!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 26, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> innit , same old looped footage and biased...


 
Fuck the BBC.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> The bloke on at the moment is talking things up stupidly. People "tanked up", "I saw lots of people taking drugs"... wtf?



Was it Nescafe?


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

See you on the next one Bish.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

the big snore fest of how good the plods are and how bad the protester are..


----------



## Lakina (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck the BBC.


 
Yeah.  Except for wildlife documentaries.


----------



## paolo (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Was it Nescafe?


 
I did actually see some people drinking take away Cafe Nero coffee.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> how did the rig do, fraction? all worked ok?


 
It was fuckin' sweet - got side tracked & didn't get to say hello fm! Next time - loved your suitcase


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

while the adverts are on.....


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> See you on the next one Bish.


 
Bring the noise!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

they kettled protesters on Nelson column!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

Police officer on beeb "they tried to damage the olypmic clock! < so thats what made it all kick off in TS!


----------



## claphamboy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky's coverage 'on the ground' has been better than the BBC's IMO, trouble is BBC News Channel becomes a bit part-time at weekends, esp after 5pm, whereas Sky seems to just roll-on 24/7.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 26, 2011)

Lakina said:


> Yeah.  Except for wildlife documentaries.


 
Fuck the license fee.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Good choice twentythreedom!  And here's another:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2011)

' they are all mindless yobs!! '


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Good choice twentythreedom!  And here's another:


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Police officer on beeb "they tried to damage the olypmic clock! < so thats what made it all kick off in TS!


 
Pesky clock! He started it.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

ruffneck23 said:


> ' they are all mindless yobs!! '


 
The ones I spoke to were mindful yobs.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

sorted for ya, mr melly jazz man. niiice...


eta. you done it already!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

lol at Nescafe drinking Protester  having it large at the plods..


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Pesky clock! He started it.


 
that clock wont make it to 2012 i bet you


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2011)

Left TS. About half an hour ago. Some kids were getting a bit lairy, few bottles getting thrown. Police were starting to take a more aggressive stance. Some fighting between groups of kids. Mostly handbags and posturing but fucking unnecessary. Same idiots tried to make a roadblock and harass folk making their way home. Saw one idiot trying to break a window if the Nat. Portrait gallery.  WTF?


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 26, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Sunday Telegraph headline - "Britain's Face Of Hatred"
> 
> Good work..



I can't wait for the rash of spittle-flecked blogs. They should be good. A trolling I shall go!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

woo live footage in charing cross.. BBC mean while back on sky news


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> The ones I spoke to were mindful yobs.


 
Are you an 'extremist'? I hope you are. It'd be quite exciting to talk to one.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 26, 2011)

spitfire said:


> Left TS. About half an hour ago. Some kids were getting a bit lairy, few bottles getting thrown. Police were starting to take a more aggressive stance. Some fighting between groups of kids. Mostly handbags and posturing but fucking unnecessary. Same idiots tried to make a roadblock and harass folk making their way home. Saw one idiot trying to break a window if the Nat. Portrait gallery.  WTF?


 
Oh dear.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2011)

one more....


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

I've got amusing footage of a police car getting trashed....but I'll have to review first to make sure there's no guilty faces on it before I can post it here.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

Speaker on the BBC saying its all kicked off cos someone tried to stick a sticker on the olympic clock 

*sounds right - TS was a peaceful party with no danger of flaring up unprovoked - then riot police charged in after a dangerous sticker incident


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 26, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Speaker on the BBC saying its all kicked off cos someone tried to stick a sticker on the olympic clock



Massive


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 26, 2011)

Sgt Delroy Smellie  Did we give him some shit today or what!


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

sky commentator "they are jumping around the fire" no the real reason "we are on telly mum"


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

ffs brooker. 

http://twitter.com/#!/charltonbrooker/statuses/51783835750379520


----------



## IC3D (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky commentator: you can see the graffiti DAUBED! in Trafalger square. Lol daubed no less.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

woo yellow helmet man talking to his boss on a mobile phone...


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 26, 2011)

where's everyone getting this live footage? Curse coming home on a coach ha


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Sky News and the BBC on freeview hopefully


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC pundit moaning about anarchists in his manor - "I would be delighted if the police were heavy handed".  Grrr.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

gawkrodger said:


> where's everyone getting this live footage? Curse coming home on a coach ha



Television


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Horrible snobby fucker on bbc24 - 'i'd be delighted if the police were more heavy handed'.  I'd like to see a bullet through this cunts brain.  Not even joking.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> ffs brooker.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/charltonbrooker/statuses/51783835750379520


 
He can go fuck his trophy wife and take his plastic persona with him.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Brooker is a sell-out.  Yeah, spend years slagging talentless tv celebs then go marry one you hypocritical fuck.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

You can see the scale of the cordon around the olympic clock on some of the shots on telly - unless police stay all night that clock is going down!!


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2011)

Streaming webcam overlooking Trafagar Square.

http://www.webviews.co.uk/network/camera/england/london/tragalgarsquare/streamingcam.html


----------



## claphamboy (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> Sky News and the BBC on freeview hopefully


 
I am in bed, with Sky on the laptop & BBC News on the netbook. 

I need sleep, was up at 4.30am.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Horrible snobby fucker on bbc24 - 'i'd be delighted if the police were more heavy handed'.  I'd like to see a bullet through this cunts brain.  Not even joking.


 
Hes hilarious!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Brooker is a sell-out.  Yeah, spend years slagging talentless tv celebs then go marry one you hypocritical fuck.



No business of yours or mine who he's fucking.

But that tweet needs shooting down. I've told him he's talking through his hat.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

curse Sky News commentator running commentary


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Laurie Pennie voice of the left LOL


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Laurie Pennie voice of the left LOL


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

shes right that it was a party at TS.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 26, 2011)

Urrgh Sky commentator makes me want to kill 'ordinary Londoners' to see how he would narrate it in real time as I cut them down one by one.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

More vidchip stuff:


----------



## strummerville (Mar 26, 2011)

killer b said:


> ffs brooker.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/charltonbrooker/statuses/51783835750379520



You might FFS him but 99% of most people watching will agree with him. Having a ruck with the police gives a few wannabe anarchists a hard on but ultimately achieves fuck all. Ooh look at me, lets all jump around a little bonfire in Trafalgar square and whoop...


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

Bob Broadhurst you completely c*ckup up didn't you! I saw you sweating earlier and complaining about a lack of coppers on the ground.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 26, 2011)

ska invita said:


> shes right that it was a party at TS.



She was there? Makes a fucking change.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

oh no protester are bent on causing trouble why never what else would they do?


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> yeah the Daily Hate! "Ritzkrieg" headline world War two still continues


 
Still banging about this on Sky  live footage on BBC outside charing cross station... Pretty much finish now by the look of things... looks like a big kettling going on.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

IC3D said:


> Urrgh Sky commentator makes me want to kill 'ordinary Londoners' to see how he would narrate it in real time as I cut them down one by one.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC news anchor desperately trying to contradict all the testimonies that say there was a party at TS and police rushed in and caused a ruckus.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> She was there? Makes a fucking change.


aye, i think she was. all in a days work


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

NVP said:


> Are you an 'extremist'? I hope you are. It'd be quite exciting to talk to one.


 
I'm an Al Quada sponsored drug addled enemy of the revolution.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2011)

Gosh, how exciting! I'm a mere Enemy of Enterprise myself. I must try harder.


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

strummerville said:


> You might FFS him but 99% of most people watching will agree with him. Having a ruck with the police gives a few wannabe anarchists a hard on but ultimately achieves fuck all. Ooh look at me, lets all jump around a little bonfire in Trafalgar square and whoop...


 
get to fuck.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm an Al Quada sponsored drug addled enemy of the revolution.



You forgot arsonist


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I'm an Al Quada sponsored drug addled enemy of the revolution.



I'm economically inactive with an axe to grind.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 26, 2011)

BBC's Tom Symons: "What the police don't do is send in snatch squads"

Bollocks.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

'Criminal element' 

Normal criminals work towards an economic advantage you stupid fucks.  It was a political element.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 26, 2011)

Right.  I'm off out to offline now.  

laters.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bye quimbly


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

oh well police has to go home or the gov' has to pay even more overtime/riot pay


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

are they doing anything illegal on sky news as they are about to film photograph protesters.... any legal buff on here watching skynews??


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Mar 26, 2011)

sky news = satanist


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like plod are letting out protestors from Traf Sq...wonder how of them will head down to Charing X to try to get home, and then find they can't?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Right.  I'm off out to offline now.
> 
> laters.


 
Be sure to extend my fist bump to everyone, even if they they feel stupid for fist bumping


----------



## laptop (Mar 27, 2011)

lopsidedbunny said:


> are they doing anything illegal on sky news as they are about to film photograph protesters.... any legal buff on here watching skynews??


 
You mean they're filming the plod photographing people as they're let out of the kettle?

Can't think of any reason why it's illegal.

Anyone else who's thinking it's bloody stupid of plod to let them, shut the fuck up until the morning


----------



## audiotech (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

Seen some of Libyan state TV's coverage of the march and disorder - it was to protest against the UN / NATO etc air strikes! Basically, a pro-Gaddafi demo!

Hooray for Muammar!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2011)

Fucking hell. Going on on BBCNews24 about the poor companies having to replace their fucking windows.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 27, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Fucking hell. Going on on BBCNews24 about the *poor* companies having to replace their fucking windows.


 
Poor?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Poor?



They meant "unfortunate". Don't even think the BBC would class Topshop as poor,


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

why didnt the police just go in and smack those useless, wimpy little anarchist clowns on the head? the reluctance of the cops to do anything about it reflects bad on the marchers. next march i go on i will have to make a point of slapping a few anarchists and nicking their dipsy flags. its up to the marchers to get rid of these brats, not the cops


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

Bring back national service, and the birch.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 27, 2011)

ok then


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> why didnt the police just go in and smack those useless, wimpy little anarchist clowns on the head? the reluctance of the cops to do anything about it reflects bad on the marchers. next march i go on i will have to make a point of slapping a few anarchists and nicking their dipsy flags. its up to the marchers to get rid of these brats, not the cops



Because fuck you, and fuck off.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 27, 2011)

what happened this time...some people smashed some shit up, police kicked some heads, people on here got moist about it all kicking off and similarly apoplectic at the filth, whilst being distraught as to not making the big rumble this time, though of course will be there next time, decrying the media, fawning over pics of some windows being broken and frothing at some knob getting twatted with a truncheon etc etc....the only guarantees from today was a shit load of overtime for the police and a bit more mess to be tidied in the morning....come the revolution eh.....yawn, yawn yawn


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 27, 2011)

The 'anarchist clowns' would have given the police what for, that's why


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> why didnt the police just go in and smack those useless, wimpy little anarchist clowns on the head? the reluctance of the cops to do anything about it reflects bad on the marchers. next march i go on i will have to make a point of slapping a few anarchists and nicking their dipsy flags. its up to the marchers to get rid of these brats, not the cops


 
I'm right behind you. Literally right behind you as you lead the pot-bellied unison charge against this anarchist menace .


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 27, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Seen some of Libyan state TV's coverage of the march and disorder - it was to protest against the UN / NATO etc air strikes! Basically, a pro-Gaddafi demo!
> 
> Hooray for Muammar!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> what happened this time...some people smashed some shit up, police kicked some heads, people on here got moist about it all kicking off and similarly apoplectic at the filth, whilst being distraught as to not making the big rumble this time, though of course will be there next time, decrying the media, fawning over pics of some windows being broken and frothing at some knob getting twatted with a truncheon etc etc....the only guarantees from today was a shit load of overtime for the police and a bit more mess to be tidied in the morning....come the revolution eh.....yawn, yawn yawn



Christ almighty one would assume that a private education would teach the pupil to not run commas on. Alas not-being-a-dick isn't something money can buy.


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

i just don't get the mindset. they go along on a march which has nothing to do with them and, only with the total allowance of the police, smash up (really pathetically) a few shops and light the odd fire. If the police even half bothered they would have sorted it out very quickly. I think if they are proper anarchists why not 1. do it separately from a trade union march 2. do it properly, rather than some idiots poking sticks at windows with police just laughing at them


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the BBC converage "the violence has overshadowed the main issues raised in the earlier demo".  Er yes, because you're choosing to let it overshadow it!


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

ooh anarchy. poke me with a flagpole


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> why didnt the police just go in and smack those useless, wimpy little anarchist clowns on the head? the reluctance of the cops to do anything about it reflects bad on the marchers. next march i go on i will have to make a point of slapping a few anarchists and nicking their dipsy flags. its up to the marchers to get rid of these brats, not the cops



Well done. If only you'd said that earlier on today, we could've prevented the whole kerfuffle from happening in the first place.


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

tar1984 - i don't think so. the only reason they were allowed to do a bit of smashing up was precisely because they were such a non threat


----------



## Voley (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> i just don't get the mindset.


 
Correct.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> poke me with a flagpole


 
right in the eye


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Christ almighty one would assume that a private education would teach the pupil to not run commas on. Alas not-being-a-dick isn't something money can buy.



yes because being grammatically correct on the internet is of vital importance in the greater scheme of things....its this getting hung up on the insignificants that has probably wasted your life....anyhoo who won the boat race...tis of about as much significance


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

i think the marchers need to stop the anarchists from hi-jacking their march, from what i've seen of the BBC its separated it out well into what it was - 2 different events - a march and a bunch of losers playing at being anarchists


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

Oxford, btw


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 27, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> yes because being grammatically correct on the internet is of vital importance in the greater scheme of things....its this getting hung up on the insignificants that has probably wasted your life....anyhoo who won the boat race...tis of about as much significance


 
You wanted an apostrophe in "its".


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

NVP said:


> Correct.



please don't tell me you think its a good idea


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 27, 2011)

And a comma after yes... and a capital y on the yes. There are probably other errors too, but you fell twice on the first word.


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> right in the eye



muppet. get a life


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, it's still going off in Tahrirfalgar Square


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> And a comma after yes... and a capital y on the yes. There are probably other errors too, but you fell twice on the first word.


 
Bellend

Is that ok?


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

mind you the anarchist stuff is good tv. its just bad for the people on the march


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> muppet. get a life



Die in a fire


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

_Tahrir_falgar. Tsk, my genius is wasted on you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> i just don't get the mindset. they go along on a march which* has nothing to do with them *and, only with the total allowance of the police, smash up (really pathetically) a few shops and light the odd fire. If the police even half bothered they would have sorted it out very quickly. I think if they are proper anarchists why not 1. do it separately from a trade union march 2. do it properly, rather than some idiots poking sticks at windows with police just laughing at them


 

existing as they do on the muslamic black economy which is immune to your western cuts...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 27, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> Bellend
> 
> Is that ok?


 
Not really. You wanted a gap between Bellend and the emoticon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

good lulz here 

eta: 'Good', rather.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2011)

surely the base problem is basing oppositon via reaction
a proper alternative is not throwing paint on Top Shop
Its cutting Phil Green large, pref in the throat, but not allways an option

Being a Hippy of cose I care little except to say, the opposition need to create panic and pain
Today did not achieve that
There is always tommorow like


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Die in a fire



is that anarchist for 'go to hell'


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Not really. You wanted a gap between Bellend and the emoticon.



Why?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2011)

DRINK? said:


> Bellend
> 
> Is that ok?


 
I'd include a hyphen between 'bell' and 'end' if I was being fussy


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

?

eta: @ping


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> existing as they do on the muslamic black economy which is immune to your western cuts...



ok the target is the same but the endgame certainly isn't, and that's what matters. i just cannot understand why they have to cling onto things like that march when they can just do it it on their own, because their solutions are nothing like the solutions that most people on that march would come up with


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

are you a bot?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

Max, seriously, what the fuck are you on about? You're talking complete and utter bobbins, you just made that up.


----------



## rekil (Mar 27, 2011)

> StuffediMC RT @zopalok: Over 400,000 protesters have caused less damage than a typical Bullingdon Club night on the town #26march #skynews #bbcnews



Huge demos unless backed up by strikes and/or the threat of civil disorder aren't worth a tramp's fart in political terms, and the token damage caused today is nothing, _nothing,_ compared to what the cuts will do to society and masses of lives.


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Max, seriously, what the fuck are you on about? You're talking complete and utter bobbins, you just made that up.



i think what i said was really clever


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ignore max the servile cunt that he is


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> are you a bot?


 
a small bottom?


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Ignore max the servile cunt that he is



now thats really rude. does your mother know you say things like this?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> i think what i said was really clever



Well yeah, it was, punctuation notwithstanding. Very, very clever in fact!


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> now thats really rude. does your mother know you say things like this?


 
Only too well


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> a small bottom?



You're a proper dickhead! A trolling idiot. But you know that, and you enjoy it. Fair enough, if that's what flaps your flag, happy days! Crack on....


----------



## maximilian ping (Mar 27, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> You're a proper dickhead! A trolling idiot. But you know that, and you enjoy it. Fair enough, if that's what flaps your flag, happy days! Crack on....


 
Wrong again


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nah he's totally right mr trolling idiot


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

anyone still in town reading this?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

This has been a brilliant thread, it'd be a shame if the troll / derail fuckwittery killed it.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 27, 2011)

Takes more than the odd troll to kill a thread like this


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I've had a grand day, putting the world to rights by getting drunk and shouting at the telly. Good work, job done, even if I do say so myself.

eta: I'm gonna write to my MP about bringing back national service and the birch!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

Pussies.


----------



## tar1984 (Mar 27, 2011)

Rah


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

Rah indeed, tar. Looks like we're the last ones standing, again


----------



## nosos (Mar 27, 2011)

maximilian ping said:


> i think the marchers need to stop the anarchists from hi-jacking their march, from what i've seen of the BBC its separated it out well into what it was - 2 different events - a march and a bunch of losers playing at being anarchists


This is a weird meme.

'a bunch of losers playing at being anarchists', 'self-professed anarchists' etc

Anyone care to explain it to me? I've never quite understood how internet reactionaries possess this capacity to see into the souls of protesters they dislike.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm still in town but on the 31st floor so that doesn't really count. 

Will be heading home soon, if there is anything interesting happening I will post up.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 27, 2011)

tar1984 said:


> Takes more than the odd troll to kill a thread like this


 






*Starts randomly strumming guitar with his hands while using his feet to rattle some bongos at an annoyingly loud volume and playing maracas by sticking them down his trousers and shaking his arse*

'Oh, you can't kill the spirit...'

*Segues neatly into 'Where Have All The Flowers Gone?' before going into his piece de resistance...*

'KUM-BAY-AH, milord, KUM-BAY-AHHHHH!'


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

where are you, spitfire?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

nosos said:


> This is a weird meme.
> 
> 'a bunch of losers playing at being anarchists', 'self-professed anarchists' etc
> 
> Anyone care to explain it to me? I've never quite understood how internet reactionaries possess this capacity to see into the souls of protesters they dislike.



You're more eloquent than me. My response was



> Max, seriously, what the fuck are you on about? You're talking complete and utter bobbins, you just made that up.



Saying exactly the same thing with different words...


----------



## nosos (Mar 27, 2011)

Pretty much


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2011)

Bah. bedtime.


----------



## nosos (Mar 27, 2011)

Yours was better to be fair. Let me rephrase mine: "Max, like other twats, you're plucking this nonsense from your own anus"


----------



## spitfire (Mar 27, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> where are you, spitfire?


 
Upstairs. ; )


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 27, 2011)

Time for bed. It's been a long day.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Time for bed. It's been a long day.


Amen to that!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 27, 2011)

Just been through Trafalgar square on way to work.

Cleaners busy but Olympic clock looking bit worse for wear. The 4 on the 400 days looking bit dim due I think paint or bit burnt.
Statue of man with horse looking up whitehall still sporting Unite tabard, GMB flag and a hat.
Oh and their was a TV crew and a falconer also present.


----------



## killer b (Mar 27, 2011)

19sixtysix said:


> a falconer also present.


 
they're hunting any stragglers?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 27, 2011)

The falconer is a regular feature. It's a Harris Hawk used to frit the pigeons.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 27, 2011)

There you go...



			
				london.gov.uk said:
			
		

> Hawk handlers
> 
> A hawk is flown daily on Trafalgar Square by the company Van Vynck as part of a programme to reduce pigeon numbers. The sight of the swooping Harris hawk keeps pigeons away from the area, as it is one of their natural predators. The GLA is now working with Westminster City Council to expand the area the hawk flies, helping to protect the wide North Terrace and its surroundings.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 27, 2011)

What happened to the camp in Hyde Park?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2011)

19sixtysix said:


> -
> Cleaners busy but Olympic clock looking bit worse for wear. The 4 on the 400 days looking bit dim due I think paint or bit burnt.


 
Just saw pictures on the news - with the anchor taking on the most solemn of solemn tones to describe the paint splat on it - that clock wont make it to 2012 i just know it. Its dooooooomed...


----------



## laptop (Mar 27, 2011)

laptop said:


> lopsidedbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Right. Did Sky show footage of people being photographed on the way out of the kettle?

If so, the legal defence and monitoring lot should know. Not absolutely sure it'll help, but worth a try...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 27, 2011)

It's well known that plod photograph and take names of people as a precondition to being let out of kettles already - more evidence won't hurt but it's unlikely to make much difference at this stage.


----------



## Corax (Mar 27, 2011)

They can get away with keeping your DNA on file for things you were never charged with, so I doubt the odd polaroid will be treated as a big deal.


----------



## laptop (Mar 27, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's well known that plod photograph and take names of people as a precondition to being let out of kettles already - more evidence won't hurt but it's unlikely to make much difference at this stage.


 
Yes, but it's not so common for footage of them doing it to be *broadcast* - to potential jurors... see?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 27, 2011)

laptop said:


> Yes, but it's not so common for footage of them doing it to be *broadcast* - to potential jurors... see?


 
To potential jurors on what sort of case?


----------



## skitr (Mar 27, 2011)

obviously can't say much, but was at f&m, spent a night at her majesty's pleasure, what they've got is a very easily sorted charge, hopefully anyway.


----------



## Corax (Mar 27, 2011)

skitr said:


> obviously can't say much, but was at f&m, spent a night at her majesty's pleasure, what they've got is a very easily sorted charge, hopefully anyway.


 
Looked to be a very peaceful occupation with no damage caused.  I doubt you'll get charged with _anything_ in the end, you'll just be dicked about for as long as they can.  I'm sure you're getting good advice from the right people anyway.

You helped bring corporate tax avoidance to the fore of the media coverage, so Well Done.


----------



## laptop (Mar 27, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> To potential jurors on what sort of case?


 
Don't know yet.

All I'm asking is: do we know that Sky broadcast images of people being photographed on the way out of the kettle?

May be worth knowing. May not. Won't do any harm to know.


----------



## Corax (Mar 27, 2011)

laptop said:


> All I'm asking is: do we know that Sky broadcast images of people being photographed on the way out of the kettle?


It was being tweeted about from multiple sources at the time, so although I didn't see it myself, it seems highly likely.  I'm sure someone must have been glued to Sky and will be able to confirm (or otherwise).



laptop said:


> May be worth knowing. May not. Won't do any harm to know.


I can't for the life of me see how tbh.


----------



## laptop (Mar 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> I can't for the life of me see how tbh.


 
That's why you're not a defence lawyer and, er, I'm not either


----------



## skitr (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you very much  Always need good messages at times like this, so it means a lot.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 27, 2011)

skitr said:


> obviously can't say much, but was at f&m, spent a night at her majesty's pleasure, what they've got is a very easily sorted charge, hopefully anyway.



I assume you said nothing except are you arresting me and on what charges? Have you a solicitor? Shopping at f&m's is not a crime.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck skitr, and good on you too


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 27, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Good luck skitr, and good on you too


 
this


----------



## Corax (Mar 27, 2011)

laptop said:


> That's why you're not a defence lawyer and, er, I'm not either


 
Fair enough.


----------



## skitr (Mar 27, 2011)

audiotech said:


> I assume you said nothing except are you arresting me and on what charges? Have you a solicitor? Shopping at f&m's is not a crime.



Yeah, went down that route   Sorted my solicitor thankfully. Although uncut and others say to use Bindmans, i'd put them down, but from what i was hearing, the decent majority of people from F&M had put them down, and no-one was getting through to their staff. So i changed it to a solicitor I know who's very good, and it seemed to work. Without giving too much away, i'm assuming that's why i'm one of the only two people released today, the second person using the same solicitor as me.



fractionMan said:


> Good luck skitr, and good on you too


 


frogwoman said:


> this


 
Thank you, you lot


----------



## rekil (Mar 28, 2011)

me said:
			
		

> Mouse faced fuck Miliband denouncing DA but was droning on about the suffragettes in his speech earlier.





Sue said:


> ...and finished up with a quote from Martin Luther King. What a hypocritical fucker.


Just doublechecked. He claimed the march was in the tradition of the suffragettes and the civil rights and anti-apartheid movements, then said 'we stand on the shoulders of those who have marched and struggled in the past.' That was the best bit. 



> The WSPU had always announced militant demonstrations well in advance.  On 1 March 1912, for the first time, the Union struck without warning: about 150 women were given hammers, told exactly which windows to break, when to break them, and how to hit panes low so that glass would not fall from above. At 5.45 p.m. in Oxford Street, Regent Street, the Strand, and other prominent thoroughfares, well-dressed women produced hammers from handbags and began to smash windows. The firms whose windows were damaged included Burberry's, Liberty's, Marshall & Snelgrove, and Kodak. Foreign firms were not exempt - windows were broken at the offices of the Canadian Pacific, the Grand Trunk Railway, and Norddeutscher Lloyd. Police arrested 124 women. The damage was estimated at £5,000.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 28, 2011)

The MLK quote Milliband used was the same one used by Smiley Culture's family in their statement last week.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2011)

the cheap fucking prick


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, I heard him say it and as he did so, my mate and I left Hyde Park for Oxford Street. I got some heckles in though.


----------



## nick h. (Mar 29, 2011)

skitr said:


> Yeah, went down that route   Sorted my solicitor thankfully. Although uncut and others say to use Bindmans, i'd put them down, but from what i was hearing, the decent majority of people from F&M had put them down, and no-one was getting through to their staff. So i changed it to a solicitor I know who's very good, and it seemed to work. Without giving too much away, i'm assuming that's why i'm one of the only two people released today, the second person using the same solicitor as me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
skitr, I hope you'll stick around and encourage us to get out for future actions. I've been sitting on my hands so far, but now I want to get involved.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 31, 2011)

glad things are looking up for you


----------



## skitr (Apr 3, 2011)

Course I will. It was the first time I'd ever been nicked on a demo or anything, and although you know you've done the right thing and nothing wrong, there's a lot of ways they try and put everyone off from doing stuff in the future which i suppose is what they want, but the reaction has just strengthened my belief and need to get back out there, as I'm sure it has everyone elses.

Much appreciated everyone.


----------

